# Indian Saugeye report



## Dillon.R.Nott

Been laying the smack down on some fish this week mostly hour after dark tossing smithwicks. Black chrome clown and sour grape all been hot. Not sure if just me but jig/ joshy bite hasn’t been the move for me. Hasn’t really been a day bite but tried tight lining minnows today and caught a mighty 23” and 21.5”. Fat fat girls. A few 16-18” males too. Cast netted some 3” golden shiners and small red horse suckers those worked and got both the big girls. I had two rods out 4 hooks total and all my fish were hitting the same pole same hook. Weird but saugeyes gonna saugeye. Earlier in the week got 3 - 20”ers in a hour on smithwicks. The females still have eggs but they are spawning as i type this. The nastier the weather the bigger the fish!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Also during cast netting, check out all these small Perch i caught. Second year in a row been getting a ton with the net, maybe they are building a steady population? Or normal, idk just cool though


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Way to get’er done Dillon! Been the complete opposite for me tho. All on Joshy’s the past 2 weeks and all during daylight. Last week all on purple flash with 1/16oz head and today all on solar flare 1/8oz head. Hope to see you in the morning.


----------



## landen daugstrup

i need some eyes like that in my life, wish i had a positive word to say about alum right now


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

landen daugstrup said:


> i need some eyes like that in my life, wish i had a positive word to say about alum right now


Troy was telling me Alum has been slow for big girls. Indian and buckeye both seem to be holding there weight though lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Way to get’er done Dillon! Been the complete opposite for me tho. All on Joshy’s the past 2 weeks and all during daylight. Last week all on purple flash with 1/16oz head and today all on solar flare 1/8oz head. Hope to see you in the morning.
> View attachment 347609
> View attachment 347611


Nice fish. That purple flash was killer two weeks ago before we had that first front come in at Indian. I never would’ve thought to use it. They’ve been destroying smithwicks after dark tho consistently. Every night one of us get 20”-22”. Seen a few go 24” Hopefully i can get out there


----------



## Snookhunter52

landen daugstrup said:


> i need some eyes like that in my life, wish i had a positive word to say about alum right now


I've been seeing that you have been fishing in your usual spot on fishbrain. Guys have been pounding those fish everyday I've been there. I imagine those fish have been thinned quite a bit and the others might have been sucked out with all the rain. There's probably some fish there still but there's probably fewer. You might need to try some new spots to find the big girls.


----------



## Snookhunter52

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Been laying the smack down on some fish this week mostly hour after dark tossing smithwicks. Black chrome clown and sour grape all been hot. Not sure if just me but jig/ joshy bite hasn’t been the move for me. Hasn’t really been a day bite but tried tight lining minnows today and caught a mighty 23” and 21.5”. Fat fat girls. A few 16-18” males too. Cast netted some 3” golden shiners and small red horse suckers those worked and got both the big girls. I had two rods out 4 hooks total and all my fish were hitting the same pole same hook. Weird but saugeyes gonna saugeye. Earlier in the week got 3 - 20”ers in a hour on smithwicks. The females still have eggs but they are spawning as i type this. The nastier the weather the bigger the fish!
> View attachment 347601
> 
> View attachment 347599
> View attachment 347597
> View attachment 347595
> View attachment 347593
> View attachment 347591


Thanks for posting Dillon. This forum has been a little quiet and I haven't been able to make it out to the deeper reservoirs. Your post definitely helped me take my mind off things.


----------



## Phayes11

Nice work bud.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Good job dillon


----------



## Brahmabull71

Way to go buddy!


----------



## Snookhunter52

Ya I've been mostly been going to alum lately cuz those fish are pretty easy to find. I tried looking for the hoover saugeye I found last fall but haven't had any luck finding them this spring. I should probably try to focus more doing recon on hoover. I wish I had a boat, it's so hard to fish hoover from the bank cuz there's so little access.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Snookhunter52 said:


> Thanks for posting Dillon. This forum has been a little quiet and I haven't been able to make it out to the deeper reservoirs. Your post definitely helped me take my mind off things.


Yes OGF is not as popular it seems as it once was. A lot of guys just post on Facebook, instagram, etc. But we all know the hidden gem threads and forums on here that can teach a lot without looking to hard. Good fish to be caught and put on here!


----------



## Phayes11

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Troy was telling me Alum has been slow for big girls. Indian and buckeye both seem to be holding there weight though lol


Hit below the dam this afternoon at Alum water was low and no one saw action threw it all at em. Hows the river below Indian lookin? Wanna drive up in the AM but not if its really low.


----------



## osuangler

nice fish. gives me some hope. My fishing buddy & I are going to get out there tomorrow morning and give it a shot. I'll let you guys know how we do. I wish the Moose was open!!


----------



## FISHIN 2

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Been laying the smack down on some fish this week mostly hour after dark tossing smithwicks. Black chrome clown and sour grape all been hot. Not sure if just me but jig/ joshy bite hasn’t been the move for me. Hasn’t really been a day bite but tried tight lining minnows today and caught a mighty 23” and 21.5”. Fat fat girls. A few 16-18” males too. Cast netted some 3” golden shiners and small red horse suckers those worked and got both the big girls. I had two rods out 4 hooks total and all my fish were hitting the same pole same hook. Weird but saugeyes gonna saugeye. Earlier in the week got 3 - 20”ers in a hour on smithwicks. The females still have eggs but they are spawning as i type this. The nastier the weather the bigger the fish!
> View attachment 347601
> 
> View attachment 347599
> View attachment 347597
> View attachment 347595
> View attachment 347593
> View attachment 347591


Good job, give fishslim some competition..


----------



## Southernsaug

Our fish shut down for spawn about 4 days ago, I bet your bite is about to disappear too....keep on em while you can


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Southernsaug said:


> Our fish shut down for spawn about 4 days ago, I bet your bite is about to disappear too....keep on em while you can


What area you fishing? I talked to a lot of guys Alum Buckeye Indian all fish are biting. No signs of slowing down lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Phayes11 said:


> Hit below the dam this afternoon at Alum water was low and no one saw action threw it all at em. Hows the river below Indian lookin? Wanna drive up in the AM but not if its really low.


The river below Indian is absolutely flooded right now


----------



## Shad Rap

Southernsaug said:


> Our fish shut down for spawn about 4 days ago, I bet your bite is about to disappear too....keep on em while you can


Does the bite ever disappear?..I guess it just matters where you fish and how you fish and when you fish...


----------



## Phayes11

Appreciate the response. Tight lines


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Shad Rap said:


> Does the bite ever disappear?..I guess it just matters where you fish and how you fish.


Right lol this month and the next 2 months is saugeye da lore


----------



## Phayes11

Shad Rap said:


> Does the bite ever disappear?..I guess it just matters where you fish and how you fish and when you fish...


Never disappears, just constantly changes


----------



## Shad Rap

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Right lol this month and the next 2 months is saugeye da lore


There's guys that catch them all year no problems...me not being one of them...lol.


----------



## Phayes11

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Right lol this month and the next 2 months is saugeye da lore


I'll be up there in the morning lookin for a few. Tight lines fellas


----------



## Snookhunter52

I imagine those guys switch between lakes once the spawn turns on because I know once fish go through the motions of spawning they won't eat until they have spawned out. But luckily for us some fish spawn late while others spawn earlier. So there's always fish that are willing to eat but once you reach a point where most of the fish are spawning (top of the bell curve) your chances of catching fish drop dramatically. That's why there are guys that will switch to deeper lakes once the majority of fish in shallower lakes are spawning. They then switch over to fishing post spawn in the shallow lakes once the deeper lakes start spawning.


----------



## eyes1501

How much did the lake come up?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

We really dont experience much of a stop in the action during the spawn in the shallow lakes here. We wont catch as many females but the males are usually eager to bite. But quite messy at times. I do change it up a bit if I notice there rolling around an spawning near me my favorite thing to do at night is take a black/chrome super rouge and twitch it back to me with very aggressive twitches. I've wondered if they think it's another saugeye and swipe at it. Or aggressively vertical jigging blade baits will piss then off enuff to where they'll swipe at it. We have caught good size females as there spewing there eggs. 
Maybe its because the populations are so hi we are catching fish pre and post spawn why the majority are spawning. Or just getting mostly reaction bites. 
After the spawn or after I stop seeing fish actively spawn it can get tuffer,but can still usually muster a few with blades.


----------



## Southernsaug

Ok, I'll clarify some. Snookhunter52 explains it pretty well. Yes you can always catch some Saugeye, but the aggressive eat everything in site bite is off. I also think your right that many of the bites are reactionary and not feeding. You see this bite in the river runs of Walleye off Lake Erie. Density does matter, more fish more opportunity. So if you don't have a spawning site located it's a dry hole as all the fish are on the spawning grounds. I would rather not catch the big females at this time. No real good reason, it just seems like a spawning female ought to be free to do her thing. It's personal I guess. Those dang males will bite no matter what, especially the small immature or young mature ones. So when I say the bite disappeared I don't mean it is absolutely nothing, it's just way off what is was a week ago. Every lake goes at a different time as well and yes you can lake hop from south to north and follow the bite. I'll just lay off for a couple weeks and wait for my spots to heat back up. I'll still fish, but with less expectation.


----------



## Phayes11

Phayes11 said:


> I'll be up there in the morning lookin for a few. Tight lines fellas


3-14s so far today


----------



## Phayes11




----------



## Snookhunter52

Ya i'm going to give it a try tonight at one of the deeper reservoirs. Conditions are looking pretty good.


----------



## Phayes11

Snookhunter52 said:


> Ya i'm going to give it a try tonight at one of the deeper reservoirs. Conditions are looking pretty good.


Ended with 3 all 14". Seemed to be the size today from the look at other guys stringers as well. Gonna take my son to Alum later today to let him mess around. Hope the creek water went up from yesterday. Tight lines


----------



## Snookhunter52

Its still pretty low according to USGS unfortunately.

https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805


----------



## Phayes11

Snookhunter52 said:


> Its still pretty low according to USGS unfortunately.
> 
> https://waterdata.usgs.gov/oh/nwis/uv?site_no=03228805


Yeah, way down. Thanks for sharing. Anyone ever mess with the Scioto?


----------



## Snookhunter52

I fish it from time to time. It needs to come down another 4 to 5 feet before its fishable. You could try fishing griggs but I have no experience fishing it and it's probably really turbid right now. But there's a lot of guys on here that are more experienced fishing the scioto than me.


----------



## kewlwhiponyourface

You think the saugeyes are spawning then? Thats pretty cool if they are.


----------



## Phayes11

kewlwhiponyourface said:


> You think the saugeyes are spawning then? Thats pretty cool if they are.[/QUOTE
> 
> Doesn't seem like it. My guess is 95% of the fish caught yesterday were male.


----------



## Southernsaug

Yes they are spawning. The fact your only catching males points to this. 75% of all Saugeyes are male anyway. The females will carry viable eggs, but most aren't successful at reproducing surviving fry. This is close to the peak of spawning period.


----------



## Phayes11

Correct. In my opinion we are a week or 2 from seeing spawned out females around here with some big full females being caught this week. Again just my opinion. 1 thing is for sure, I'm gonna be out lookin for em


----------



## osuangler

I fished Indian yesterday from 11 am - 6 pm and didnt see a thing. I didn't see any bank fishermen catch any and the 3 boaters I talked to caught zero as well. The weather started great and I loaded the boat with tons of snow falling. I mainly fished for saugeyes and dabbled for crappie before heading home. I floated with minnows and tossed several colors of Big Joshys around Lakeview and Oldfield. I found a 17 foot hole near Oldfield. Who would have thought that Indian had that. BTW, my buddy was out there and his license was checked by ODNR. Make sure you guys are all legal and stay safe.


----------



## osuangler

Also, the water temps ranged 42-44 degrees....I didn't think that spawning happened until around 50 degrees....Can spawning begin when the temps are in the low 40s?


----------



## Southernsaug

osuangler said:


> Also, the water temps ranged 42-44 degrees....I didn't think that spawning happened until around 50 degrees....Can spawning begin when the temps are in the low 40s?


They stage in spawning area as soon as day length (photo-period) and temps get in the mid 40s. You'll see the first spawning females around 46-48 and the peak usually comes a few days later and temps around 48-52. The first tospawn are usually younger smaller fish then the old sows show up in the peak.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

osuangler said:


> I fished Indian yesterday from 11 am - 6 pm and didnt see a thing. I didn't see any bank fishermen catch any and the 3 boaters I talked to caught zero as well. The weather started great and I loaded the boat with tons of snow falling. I mainly fished for saugeyes and dabbled for crappie before heading home. I floated with minnows and tossed several colors of Big Joshys around Lakeview and Oldfield. I found a 17 foot hole near Oldfield. Who would have thought that Indian had that. BTW, my buddy was out there and his license was checked by ODNR. Make sure you guys are all legal and stay safe.


I have fished Indian all week last week and caught a ton of fish each day. I didn’t fish at all this weekend knowing the cold plus spawn would be a tough bite. I was busy too but you know. And temp changes everyday at indian since it’s so shallow. Cold front or not once they are in spawn mode they don’t go back


----------



## Snyd

Dillion - Awesome fish and way to stay at it - Congrats!


----------



## Phayes11

Biggest was 18"


----------



## JamesF

Phayes11 said:


> View attachment 348187
> 
> 
> Biggest was 18"


Beautiful fish. Gotta love the Saugeye.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Busted a mama last night. 23” and the head on this thing was absolutely huge. 6/7 pounds i’m guessing.


----------



## crittergitter

Awesome fish Dillon!!!!


----------



## tribefan0225

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Busted a mama last night. 23” and the head on this thing was absolutely huge. 6/7 pounds i’m guessing.
> View attachment 348461


Nice fish! I was out last night too, but didn't get a bite! I left around 7, though. Looks like I should have stayed for the night bite.


----------



## MagicMarker

crittergitter said:


> Awesome fish Dillon!!!!


----------



## Gottagofishn

I was thinking spawning starts closer to mid 40’s in earnest. Once upon a time I read 42 to 44 in an “In-Fisherman” mag. Al Linder would never lie would he?


----------



## JamesF

Never! But I think you're onto something...


----------



## 9Left

Fished moundwood channel yesterday frim shore... caught 13 but only two were 16" keepers...rest were 14 to 14.5".... 1/8 ounce head /3" chartreuse twister tail slow retrieve


----------



## Redhunter1012

9Left said:


> Fished moundwood channel yesterday frim shore... caught 13 but only two were 16" keepers...rest were 14 to 14.5".... 1/8 ounce head /3" chartreuse twister tail slow retrieve


Surprisingly, that's been a real steady consistent presentation this year. Been tough finding the keepers too


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Nice 9Left, I been fishing like crazy lately but I have NOT done very well on Joshys or twisters at all recently. I’ve only been getting them on jerkbaits. Last year this time all i used were joshys and was doing pretty good on them.
2 nights ago only caught 3 fish, but 19.75”, 21.75”, and 22.75”. All on fast twitching jerkbait super late at night.
Last night dead calm only managed a few smalls and barely keepers.
Fishing tonight a bump here and there but no fish. I’m still moving around though. I need a big girl!


----------



## 9Left

Good lookin fish Dillon ...As for the twister tale… It's really a "go to " bait for me...I've used jerk baits before… But I just can't stomach losing an $8.00 lure to a snag... lol...3" twister tale, low and slow retrieve...If I need it to move really really slow I just go to a 1/16 ounce jig.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Is there a consistent space you keep your double twisters apart? I've always went about 18". Seen guys having luck 2' apart and 12" apart. Just felt i could control the slow ticking bottom better at the 18"


----------



## Southernsaug

redhunter1012- the spacing depends on where I'm at and how I want to present. Cold deep water I keep them close (like 12-14"), but warm fast shallow water I will spread them to 18 +/- and lighten up. Most of the time I'm at ~18". In lakes I will keep them closer in dirty water and farther apart in clear water


----------



## dcool

What is the best way to tie double twisters?


----------



## onwisc

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Nice 9Left, I been fishing like crazy lately but I have NOT done very well on Joshys or twisters at all recently. I’ve only been getting them on jerkbaits. Last year this time all i used were joshys and was doing pretty good on them.
> 2 nights ago only caught 3 fish, but 19.75”, 21.75”, and 22.75”. All on fast twitching jerkbait super late at night.
> Last night dead calm only managed a few smalls and barely keepers.
> Fishing tonight a bump here and there but no fish. I’m still moving around though. I need a big girl!
> View attachment 348953
> View attachment 348951
> View attachment 348949


Dillon--you look too young to enjoy such fishing success--I am envious (age 80)….


----------



## Gottagofishn

9Left said:


> Good lookin fish Dillon ...As for the twister tale… It's really a "go to " bait for me...I've used jerk baits before… But I just can't stomach losing an $8.00 lure to a snag... lol...3" twister tale, low and slow retrieve...If I need it to move really really slow I just go to a 1/16 ounce jig.


I too hate sacrificing an $8.00 lure for fish but if you don’t you’ll end up being an old man with a bunch of $8.00 lures and no pics...


----------



## 9Left

Redhunter1012 said:


> Is there a consistent space you keep your double twisters apart? I've always went about 18". Seen guys having luck 2' apart and 12" apart. Just felt i could control the slow ticking bottom better at the 18"


To tell you the truth… I've never used that rig… Never found a need for it…One jig is plenty enough to catch fish


----------



## Redhunter1012

I appreciate the replies. I do single jigs too, usually when im going really slo . Picking up and twitching off the bottom


----------



## HappySnag

osuangler said:


> Also, the water temps ranged 42-44 degrees....I didn't think that spawning happened until around 50 degrees....Can spawning begin when the temps are in the low 40s?


the fish spawn when the eigs are properly developed,they flow out the fish can not hold them in.
it depend on age,food, health,oxygen in water.

if that was on water temperature,all the fish will spawn in one day.
if the fish has perfect condition she spawn first.
if the fish has bad condition their eigs develop slow and they spawn last.


----------



## HappySnag

onwisc said:


> Dillon--you look too young to enjoy such fishing success--I am envious (age 80)….


few years back he had lot of quastion,then he did his home work not 1/2 way but 100% and now he injoy his fish.


----------



## Jrotten318

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> Been laying the smack down on some fish this week mostly hour after dark tossing smithwicks. Black chrome clown and sour grape all been hot. Not sure if just me but jig/ joshy bite hasn’t been the move for me. Hasn’t really been a day bite but tried tight lining minnows today and caught a mighty 23” and 21.5”. Fat fat girls. A few 16-18” males too. Cast netted some 3” golden shiners and small red horse suckers those worked and got both the big girls. I had two rods out 4 hooks total and all my fish were hitting the same pole same hook. Weird but saugeyes gonna saugeye. Earlier in the week got 3 - 20”ers in a hour on smithwicks. The females still have eggs but they are spawning as i type this. The nastier the weather the bigger the fish!
> View attachment 347601
> 
> View attachment 347599
> View attachment 347597
> View attachment 347595
> View attachment 347593
> View attachment 347591


----------



## Jrotten318

Those are some tanks nice fish man. i havent been able too male it there yet this year any idea what the water temp is? plan on going next weekend . Thanks and keep whackin em.


----------



## float4fish

Awesome job in the spring brawl Dillon! Keep up the great work young man.


----------



## Brahmabull71

Gottagofishn said:


> I too hate sacrificing an $8.00 lure for fish but if you don’t you’ll end up being an old man with a bunch of $8.00 lures and no pics...


Well said!


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

HappySnag said:


> few years back he had lot of quastion,then he did his home work not 1/2 way but 100% and now he injoy his fish.


Haha sure did and I’m so sorry you guys had to deal with a 14 year old me on here asking “WHERE ARE YOU GUYS CATCHING FISH!” LOL


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

float4fish said:


> Awesome job in the spring brawl Dillon! Keep up the great work young man.


Thanks! I fished long and hard! Moved to some unknown spots and got lucky!


----------



## saugmon

9Left said:


> To tell you the truth… I've never used that rig… Never found a need for it…One jig is plenty enough to catch fish


1 hook= 1 fish. 2 hooks=2 fish. They look like bait chasing each other.

I'll run them during the white bass spawn.Double the jigs,doubles the weight.Lighter jigs have tiny hooks.To compensate for the weight so they don't dig down with our shallow water , I pour just the smaller sizes of my mold to a larger hook.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I caught about 30 saugs the other day just to get 6 over 15". Using the double twisters. Was kinda nice headed home with daylight


----------



## 9Left

saugmon said:


> 1 hook= 1 fish. 2 hooks=2 fish. They look like bait chasing each other.
> 
> I'll run them during the white bass spawn.Double the jigs,doubles the weight.Lighter jigs have tiny hooks.To compensate for the weight so they don't dig down with our shallow water , I pour just the smaller sizes of my mold to a larger hook.


Yep… I know what the rig looks like, and I know how it works… I just enjoy catching them one at a time.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Dillon you still seeing egg holding females out your way? As of mid week I am still seeing alot of pics an alot caught out my way.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dillon you still seeing egg holding females out your way? As of mid week I am still seeing alot of pics an alot caught out my way.


Pulled a smaller 19” from Indian loaded yesterday.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

Saugeyefisher said:


> Dillon you still seeing egg holding females out your way? As of mid week I am still seeing alot of pics an alot caught out my way.


Yes you would think they would be spawned out but i’d say almost 50/50 have eggs still.


----------



## Southernsaug

You'll see it in all species that a few stragglers remain for a couple weeks after peak. In Saugeye some seem to never trigger and just absorb the eggs or expell them when over ripe/mature. That's part of what makes a hybrid typically unsuccessful at reproducing. Yet many females do have viable eggs, but 75% or more are males.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Southernsaug said:


> You'll see it in all species that a few stragglers remain for a couple weeks after peak. In Saugeye some seem to never trigger and just absorb the eggs or expell them when over ripe/mature. That's part of what makes a hybrid typically unsuccessful at reproducing. Yet many females do have viable eggs, but 75% or more are males.


It's more then a few stragglers. Like most all saugeyes I seen caught last week were fat females. This is very typical though for the body's of water I fish to see this until the 1st couple weeks of april. Depending on weather.
I never thought of the fish just not spawning. I imagine after this weekend itll slow down until the end of april.. then game on again.


----------



## saugmon

1st troll of the season and yielded a FO white bass that went 15.5" and a couple dink eyes that went 14" and 14.5" late morning to afternoon. A lot of boats out there. Water temp:51°. At least both motors ran great.I'm laid off for at least 2 more weeks!!!


----------



## Saugeyefisher

saugmon said:


> 1st troll of the season and yielded a FO white bass that went 15.5" and a couple dink eyes that went 14" and 14.5" late morning to afternoon. A lot of boats out there. Water temp:71°. At least both motors ran great.I'm laid off for at least 2 more weeks!!!


Holy crap 71°! I herd 55 at buckeye today.


----------



## TomC

The water didn't feel that warm. We ended up bringing nine eyes back one crappie and a channel cat saw a bunch of crappie and Saugeye being caught but nothing larger


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Highest temp I saw there today was 62 in 2 fow. Most was mid to upper 50’s


----------



## float4fish

Not much going from the bank. Should have been fishing faster I guess!


----------



## Phil j

saugmon said:


> 1st troll of the season and yielded a FO white bass that went 15.5" and a couple dink eyes that went 14" and 14.5" late morning to afternoon. A lot of boats out there. Water temp:71°. At least both motors ran great.I'm laid off for at least 2 more weeks!!!


I think you might have a typo no more than 61 I saw temps from 53.5 to 59.5 from 6:30 to 11:30


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

Took my 5 year old yesterday from shore. Fished from 630-930. Managed 4 14's and 1 15"

Used minnows and crawlers. Only got bit on minnows. On a side note, had my alarm set for 5am. My boy came in my room at 430. Couldn't have been more proud lol


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I think I might head out early in the morning. The crowds in the afternoon has been wild. Looking like the amount of cars you’d see on the 4th of July lol.


----------



## tribefan0225

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I think I might head out early in the morning. The crowds in the afternoon has been wild. Looking like the amount of cars you’d see on the 4th of July lol.


I fished moundwood yesterday. Couldn’t believe it when I arrived at 10am and there wasn’t a single person fishing from shore. I fished til 2pm, and there were still only 10 or so people fishing from shore. I thought for sure with the warmer temps and it being the weekend that the place would be packed by the time we got there. Last few times I’ve gone there’s hardly been any parking spots near the ramp end of the channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bohanan66

Friday at Moundwood was quiet, as well. Fish weren’t there either.


----------



## saugmon

Saugeyefisher said:


> Holy crap 71°! I herd 55 at buckeye today.


Complete typo on my part folks. 51°. I got my elite-5 ducer a couple inches from the helix-9's. One will list 50° and other 52° so I split the difference,LOL!!I also get a half foot depth readings too. I edit'd back to proper reading.


----------



## TomC

Moundwood was busy as crap Saturday. People everywhere, the saugeye were on fire over there. I did talk with the ODNR Saturday, they are expecting the ramps to close due to the large amount of traffic at them. He said they have to give a daily report of traffic and distancing a the parks and ramps. He also said that they are also having very little interaction with individuals and that a lot of issues are being resolved thru the vehicle pa system. He said biggest observations and infractions..... People using the trees as the bathrooms.


----------



## saugmon

Got 2 keepers this afternoon. 1 at 16.5" and a 17".Zero snags.Water temp:52°-55°.East wind wasn't much help.The trollmaster quit working early in the trip.The linkage loosened up and too far back to mess with.The Blackhawk ramp was a total mess at 2:30 p.m.The boat's ready to go out Wednesday!!!


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon Are you trolling with the same baits and colors as last year or new ones this year?


----------



## saugmon

Yes ristorap. 5cm.Stud muffin and flashy clown.Storms today but I wanna hit it early tomorrow and see if the storms stirred them up.


----------



## odell daniel

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> I think I might head out early in the morning. The crowds in the afternoon has been wild. Looking like the amount of cars you’d see on the 4th of July lol.


lots of people are off work, to fishermen that's like crack to a druggie,


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

I feel bad for all the locals I only live 20 minutes away and my grandparents live lakeside and say there’s been way too many people in town and in the area. We’ll see how ODNR and officials handle it i guess. That’s why I like to fish late night or early morning and there’s still a lot out. I’m going CJ today


----------



## meisjedog

Have to watch it with the crowds - they are looking at Indian as well as Hoover Park, which must be around the frisbee section. Anywhere there are crowds due to parking or people are not maintaining a safe distance may(will likely) get shut down. If I were to guess, I'd say Buckeye is on the list too, but that is just conjecture.


----------



## Fuzzygrub

meisjedog said:


> Have to watch it with the crowds - they are looking at Indian as well as Hoover Park, which must be around the frisbee section. Anywhere there are crowds due to parking or people are not maintaining a safe distance may(will likely) get shut down. If I were to guess, I'd say Buckeye is on the list too, but that is just conjecture.


There wasn’t a parking spot available at the dam access on Sunbury Road on Monday. I’ve never seen so much foot traffic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomC

Can i get a condition report of the like after last night? Is moundwood starting to muddy up?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

TomC said:


> Can i get a condition report of the like after last night? Is moundwood starting to muddy up?


Haven’t been there but most definitely muddy and fast current


----------



## saugmon

Moundwood was muddy and someone mentioned raging at another site. I knew It would be a mess there so put in at Blackhawk.Pretty muddy there too. Main lake ok.Water Temp:57°-59°.

Picked up 5 keepers all between 15"-16.5". Started at 7:45 a.m. and very slow until 9:00 when the wind shut down. 5 keepers and a 14" by 10:30 a.m. Picked up a 14 15/16" at noon then called her quits at 12:30. 3 white bass in the cooler.,1 full of eggs.Pink was the color.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

saugmon said:


> Moundwood was muddy and someone mentioned raging at another site. I knew It would be a mess there so put in at Blackhawk.Pretty muddy there too. Main lake ok.Water Temp:57°-59°.
> 
> Picked up 5 keepers all between 15"-16.5". Started at 7:45 a.m. and very slow until 9:00 when the wind shut down. 5 keepers and a 14" by 10:30 a.m. Picked up a 14 15/16" at noon then called her quits at 12:30. 3 white bass in the cooler.,1 full of eggs.Pink was the color.


I’ve never trolled cranks this early. What speed are you running? Summer time for me is usually between 2 1/2-3.


----------



## saugmon

2.8-3.0 mph but 3 mph delivers the eyes. Tore them up with the same speed a couple yrs ago in 45°. Had the trollmaster for this trip and boy it was a lot easier than my last trip.


----------



## fshnmaster

Tried 3 spots last evening all around the lake and only managed 1 dink eye crappie fishing. Every body I saw had no fish or 1-2 fish. Hopefully it picks up sometime.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

fshnmaster said:


> Tried 3 spots last evening all around the lake and only managed 1 dink eye crappie fishing. Every body I saw had no fish or 1-2 fish. Hopefully it picks up sometime.


Cold front slowed everything down Saturday. Sunday night they turned on really good 7:30-8:40pm. After shut off. No crappie but a few bites. Fingers crossed for warm weather that stays


----------



## james.

I've had some success this weekend


----------



## fshnmaster

Fished tonight from 6 -930 on rocks. Got 1 short early and didn't get another fish till 830. Caught all fish on swim baits 8 feet to 30 feet off of bank. They turned on for 30 minutes. Covered lots of shoreline to find the fish. Lots of shorts tonight.


----------



## saugmon

Hit it from 11 a.m. to 2 p.m. with only a single 15" eye.3 white bass all full of eggs and 1 was 15".A 4lb channelcat got tossed bag. Water Temp: 46° when I started and 52° when I finished.Main lake clarity almost 2'.Missed a lot of fish.


----------



## CHOPIQ

Crappie fished Sunday 10:30-5:30. First 4.5 hours had a total of one crappie. Tried docks rocks pads and wood. Nothing then around 3 it must have warmed up enough to turn the crappies on. Ended up catching over 50 crappies with most of them 8” males. Did keep 12 nice ones. Biggest was 13” rest we’re around 11”. Caught them all off of three different trees beside each other. It should good fishing in a few days.


----------



## Brahmabull71

CHOPIQ said:


> Crappie fished Sunday 10:30-5:30. First 4.5 hours had a total of one crappie. Tried docks rocks pads and wood. Nothing then around 3 it must have warmed up enough to turn the crappies on. Ended up catching over 50 crappies with most of them 8” males. Did keep 12 nice ones. Biggest was 13” rest we’re around 11”. Caught them all off of three different trees beside each other. It should good fishing in a few days.


Nice job John!


----------



## saugmon

Got out a little early this morning and froze my tail off once the south wind kicked up..Kicker motor started dying so had to use the main motor.Hopefully it was the fuel filter. Anywho,only had 1 good hit.Water Temp:47°. Finally installed the new bunks on the trailer so should be good for another 10 years.


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> Got out a little early this morning and froze my tail off once the south wind kicked up..Kicker motor started dying so had to use the main motor.Hopefully it was the fuel filter. Anywho,only had 1 good hit.Water Temp:47°. Finally installed the new bunks on the trailer so should be good for another 10 years.


Was originally looking to get out this weekend. I have a new to me motor to try out. Weather doesn't look promising


----------



## TomC

How is the lake after the rain last night? We didn't get a lot south


----------



## james.

needed one more got 2 keeper's in one cast on the same bait.


----------



## TomC

We got 3 yesterday fished from 6p to 830. Couldnt find a catfish. All eyes came on bass minnows tight lined on the bottom


----------



## saugmon

On the water at 7:45 a.m. and dead calm.Moundwood was chocolate milk. Main lake slightly stained. Got 2 keepers in the 1st hr. 1 at 16" and other one at 19". Then hit towards the south bank and got 7 white bass. Kicker kept sputtering out on me so I had to squeeze the primer bulb every 5 mins.Cold morning=hard primerbulb. After a half dozen squeezes, I replaced the bulb and no issues after that.

Picked up some weeds in the 5' of water near lakeview harbor.Water Temp: 49° and 50° when I quit. Pink was the only color getting action.


----------



## james.

Got into them fairly decent this weekend


----------



## saugmon

Trolling by 7 a.m. and the bite was on. Managed 2 keepers out of 6. Fished til 10 a.m. with a total of 4 keeper eyes out of 22.Three of the dinks pushing 14- 15/16" and shortest in the 13"s. 1 male white bass that went 14". Tossed back the first flattie of the year and she was 25".The battery was dead in the digital scales.Water temp:55°. 2'+ clarity which is too good. Not a single snag. Pretty windy. Blackhawk's launch was over flowing. Pink was the ticket.Tried a propwash rig but the wind and waves cancelled that idea.Most of the eyes came off the starboard side with turns.


----------



## ristorap

Saugmon Seems that you are having some good days trolling. The pink color is being the hot color for now for you.


----------



## saugmon

Just the pink one on starboard side.The pink on port was very slow.Switched it with flashy clown and got a few 14" dinks.


----------



## james.

Get them good casting


----------



## TomC

What time are you guys getting these? I get one a trip up there right now. One fish doesnt make it worth a 2hr total drive time


----------



## james.

TomC said:


> What time are you guys getting these? I get one a trip up there right now. One fish doesnt make it worth a 2hr total drive time


Late sir,


----------



## saugmon

5 keepers this morning thru noon. Tossed back 30+ dinks before #1 and #2 came within 10 mins of that. Then dinks again.Finally getting some cigar sized dinks for 1st time this year.#3 and #4 caught around 9 a.m. A flathead hit me at 11 a.m. and battle was on.She measured 35" and 18 lbs on the digital scales. #5 after that and dink city again. 1 crappie that went 13.5" and a 15" white bass,both plum full of eggs.That's 3 species of Fish O's on this trip!!!!!!!!!!!Tons of 14" eyes in there. Flashy pink was champion.Flashy clown had more action but only 1 keeper.

Water Temp:59° clarity:2'

1-15.5"
1-16"
1-17.5"
1-18"
1-18.5 and was a fattie.


----------



## RMK

Made the trip over to Indian yesterday. On the water at 630am. Searched for crappie first. Started in an area of pads. Producing one bite and 1 short very dark black male. Headed to a different area. Shot some docks with no luck. More pads in view and decided to try them. Quickly found out fish were in them. Hooked and lost a big one and might be actually caught that fish a second time and landed it. Pushing 14". continued dipping pads in the area and ended up with 13 keepers and several good fish. I think 4 or 5 over 12". Males showing colors of spawning. Off to some metal, docks, and pontoons in a different area. One more bite and 1 more keeper. Ended the trip trolling for saugeye. Main lake. 3pm to 430pm. Speed varied from 1.9 to 3 mph. Slower actually seemed to work better. 5cm flicker shads 40 to 50 back. Party perch did best. Pinks and purples caught fish. 11 shorts. 1 keeper. I bad tangle caused by a short. One torn shirt due to wind and sharp treble hooks. Surface water temp 64 to 66 by the end of the day.


----------



## saugmon

You should have been out there this morning Ryan. Trolling by 6:30 a.m. and 3 fish in 4 mins.All dinks but the keepers start up after that.Same exact circle as yesterday,except made it tighter.

11 keepers in the boat by 9:00 a.m.and it slowed way down and got rid of 3 of the 15"s.Heading on in,we hit another double of 16"s and tossed back #4 at 15.5". My neighbor had a blast.Flashy pink and flashy clown was 50-50.No trash fish.









Eye counter read 53 total. Zero snags. This is less than a $4 trip for me,33¢ per keeper this trip and check out the girth. Bottom left was a 15.5"!!!
1-18.5"
2-18"
2-16.5"
4-16"
3-15.5"
Water Temp:59.5°
clarity: I can see my prop now.Way too clear.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

saugmon said:


> You should have been out there this morning Ryan. Trolling by 6:30 a.m. and 3 fish in 4 mins.All dinks but the keepers start up after that.Same exact circle as yesterday,except made it tighter.
> 
> 11 keepers in the boat by 9:00 a.m.and it slowed way down and got rid of 3 of the 15"s.Heading on in,we hit another double of 16"s and tossed back #4 at 15.5". My neighbor had a blast.Flashy pink and flashy clown was 50-50.No trash fish.
> View attachment 355663
> 
> 
> Eye counter read 53 total. Zero snags. This is less than a $4 trip for me,33¢ per keeper this trip and check out the girth. Bottom left was a 15.5"!!!
> 1-18.5"
> 2-18"
> 2-16.5"
> 4-16"
> 3-15.5"
> Water Temp:59.5°
> clarity: I can see my prop now.Way too clear.


Good job saug!


----------



## RMK

saugmon said:


> You should have been out there this morning Ryan. Trolling by 6:30 a.m. and 3 fish in 4 mins.All dinks but the keepers start up after that.Same exact circle as yesterday,except made it tighter.
> 
> 11 keepers in the boat by 9:00 a.m.and it slowed way down and got rid of 3 of the 15"s.Heading on in,we hit another double of 16"s and tossed back #4 at 15.5". My neighbor had a blast.Flashy pink and flashy clown was 50-50.No trash fish.
> View attachment 355663
> 
> 
> Eye counter read 53 total. Zero snags. This is less than a $4 trip for me,33¢ per keeper this trip and check out the girth. Bottom left was a 15.5"!!!
> 1-18.5"
> 2-18"
> 2-16.5"
> 4-16"
> 3-15.5"
> Water Temp:59.5°
> clarity: I can see my prop now.Way too clear.


Wouldn't complain too much about the clear water with a stringer like that! Other than its gonna give your weeds a good start. That a boy saug! Good job.


----------



## james.

Anyone else notice a bunch of zebra muscles in the water this year? I wonder if that has something to do with the water clarity?


----------



## Cobe24

I have noticed the zebra mussels. The water is wayyyy too clear in my opinion. Seeing bottom 4’ down is making the daytime panfish bite really tough. It isn’t like this is a dry spring. I am concerned about what water this clear will do to a lake that is less than 6’ deep almost entirely.


----------



## saugmon

RMK said:


> Wouldn't complain too much about the clear water with a stringer like that! Other than its gonna give your weeds a good start. That a boy saug! Good job.


It'll be untrollable by early june, unless you wanna pull a 6' weed off your trebles every couple minutes.Channels will be plum full of weeds.Been through it once around 2011 and not looking forward to the next one. Zebra mussel reports by quite a few people including myself this year. I hooked into a clump for the first time since early 2000's.It's like they're making another push!A busy memorial day weekend will usually get the lake churned up.


----------



## Troy Dave

I was up fishing Sunday and also pulled in a clump of small mussels but I question that they were zebra. I could not find any stripes on them just a light brown color, some looked a little large and they came in with a gob of weeds with a slimy piece of rotten wood. Zebra mussels like to attach to hard surfaces. They did not look at all like the zebra mussels I've found at Caesars or Alum. Could just be a resurgence of native mussels.


----------



## percidaeben

Could have been a batch of Quagga. They are now every where also.


----------



## WLAngler

james. said:


> Anyone else notice a bunch of zebra muscles in the water this year? I wonder if that has something to do with the water clarity?[/QUOTEYeah


----------



## WLAngler

I've been fishing from the bank & I've caught several of them.


----------



## saugmon

Anyone fish today at Indian? Just wandering how the bite was since this front and east wind did today. Planning on hitting it tomorrow morning.


----------



## saugmon

Managed 3 keepers in 3.5 hrs this morning. Trolling by 7 a.m. and 2 keepers and half dozen+ dinks by 7:30 and the bite was off.Same spot for the 4th trip in 5 days.
Pretty slow after that til around 10 a.m. with #3. Twin 15.5"s and an 18" out of 20. Then my electronics shut off and kicker motor running high when it's suppose to be low idle. Shutdown time.Dead battery and linkage to the remote servo was too tight.Managed to get it to idle and limped back to the launch.Got the batteries on charge to check out before I have to rip the rear deck off.

Water Temp: 54.5° 
Clarity=3'+


----------



## saugmon

Got the batteries charged and trolled without the helix-9 and no power issues. In a 3.5 hr trip yielding 1 keeper eye out of 10 and 1 white bass. Trolled all the way around from Blackhawk,to Chippewa,pew,wolf,lakeview harbor and back to Blackhawk. Lots of boats out there.Looks like that cold front put the whammy on them. Water temp steady at 54.5°.


----------



## james.

I could be wrong but they sure look like zerba muscles to me


----------



## saugmon

On the water at 6:05 a.m. and zilch til almost 7 a.m. with a 14 3/4" eye.Trolled til 8:30 covering blackhawk,pew,wolf,pew,sisson,hermit,moose,chippewa and even tried blackhawk's main channel but weeds on the bottom and nothing. Water Temp 48.5° to start and dropped to 48° when I finished.1 major snag and lost the 1st crank of the year,but at least it wasn't my flashy pink.Clarity less than 4'. Going to be weed city once the water temp shoots up.Get em while you can.


----------



## Redhunter1012

On the water at 6:30 today. First time running the 1953 Johnson since it was restored. It performed flawlessly. Had 6 keepers by 8. Fished til 1pm and only 3 more keepers. Musta caught 50 that were between 14-14.99". Pink Lemonade flicker minnow in the propwash did most damage. #5 flickershads in glow purple growler and reverse cougar caught quite a few. Landed a half dozen white bass and a 24" flattie


----------



## saugmon

I went this morning 5:45 a.m. and couldn't even get the 2nd rod out til 6 a.m. It settled down after 7 a.m.Had 5 keepers in the boat by 9:30 a.m. and a few 14"s and lost a nice one at the end after the northeast wind switched to a southeast wind.Still on flashy pink and flashy red. Water Temp:62°


----------



## TomC

I was seen what the lake conditions were like after the storms I know they're still raining up there I didn't know how muddied up it was cuz I was thinking about casting for some Saugeye but if it's starting to get muddied up I may hold off


----------



## Perch N' Crappie

TomC said:


> I was seen what the lake conditions were like after the storms I know they're still raining up there I didn't know how muddied up it was cuz I was thinking about casting for some Saugeye but if it's starting to get muddied up I may hold off


I was there from about 6am-10am and the water looked about as clear as it has lately


----------



## saugmon

Didn't get much rain so far Tom. Drove by the spillway at noon and just a trickle.Turned out to be a decent day afterall.

Edit: 5pm the skies have released!!!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Gonna make the hour drive for my first attempt at night fishing Indian, any tips? Probably throwing joshies and jerkbaits.


----------



## TomC

Its flooded now lol I got some reports this morning that its mudding up quickly in some places. Im off at 330 and I have the car loaded up so ill be fishing by 430-5 at the lastest. Hope to target cats.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Gonna make the hour drive for my first attempt at night fishing Indian, any tips? Probably throwing joshies and jerkbaits.


Well my first night there resulted in no catches, but learned a lot. I think I showed up about an hour later than I should of, on three of my first ten casts had hits and saw the saugeye follow it right up to shore. Next time I'll be there 1/2 hour before sunset instead of 1/2 an hour after. I don't know if any of you like bow fishing, but that place is loaded with Carp along the shoreline right now.


----------



## Salmonid

So I am not much of a trolling expert for Saugs but wondered if you guys have much luck trolling cranks in the chocolate water? Thinking of coming up Friday morning? Thoughts.... and for once Ill be targeting Eyes vs Catfish. .


----------



## Cobe24

Yep, bright colors they will still hit just fine. I can’t imagine by Friday the main lake being anything close to chocolate colored, though. I would be much more concerned about what the cool down will do to the fish. Good luck!


----------



## ristorap

Crank baits with rattles and with a lot of chartreuse color on it.


----------



## saugmon

Main lake should be ok unless we get a round 2.We didn't get the pounding like they did south ofus.This cool front isn't helping any.


----------



## TomC

Well I can tell you the cats are on fire. Fished for two hours got total of 23 and two white bass. Biggest channel was 12lbs. Brought 14 eaters home. There is alot of water comming in, east end of the lake is muddy. Moundwood and south and east. Everything else looked clear. Mud line was very prevelant. Be careful if your taking a boat out, there were stumps, large sticks and all kinds of debris flowing out into the main lake. 

Cut shad is what I was using. Saw some guys using crawlers as well. There was a little rain but alot of wind comming from the east. Lake is up 1-2ft higher than normal. Didnt see anyone fishing for anything except for cats.

Spillway is flooded out and the parking lot is underwater.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Well my first night there resulted in no catches, but learned a lot. I think I showed up about an hour later than I should of, on three of my first ten casts had hits and saw the saugeye follow it right up to shore. Next time I'll be there 1/2 hour before sunset instead of 1/2 an hour after. I don't know if any of you like bow fishing, but that place is loaded with Carp along the shoreline right now.


Went back out again tonight for my second time at Indian Lake/second time spring saugeye fishing. Got to the lake on time 1/2 hour before sunset. The bite window I had only lasted 15-20 minutes and resulted in 8 fish, 1 keeper, and 1 keeper that got off right before I netted him.


----------



## saugmon

East wind for the 4th straight day.It blew all the mulch onto blackhawks launch and it was a mess at almost 1' high.Trip amounted to 3 keepers out of 45+. All 15.5". 3 channelcats and lost a big cat,and 1 crappie.When the big cat hit,I knocked my pliers into the lake.2nd pair in a week.

Flashy Pink and flashy red. My spot was .5 deeper this time so I managed 110' of line released.

Water Temp:60°
Clarity: Blackhawk and outer a few hundred yds past the buoys=chocolate milk.Outside of that,I could see my stabilizer but not the prop.


----------



## Ayejay74

Was out from 6am to 2pm with 3 of us in the boat. 9 channels, 7 keeper saugeye, and 5 large crappie. Too many short saugeye to count. Flicker shad 5s with uncle rico, stud muffin, and purple growler all working well. Slowing the troll to 1.9 worked the best for me today.


----------



## Ayejay74

Saugmon : How are you running 110 out? I'm catching them regularly in 5 to 8 fow at 35 feet back. If I go too much further, I'm scraping bottom way too hard.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Ayejay74 said:


> Saugmon : How are you running 110 out? I'm catching them regularly in 5 to 8 fow at 35 feet back. If I go too much further, I'm scraping bottom way too hard.


I can answer for him. His setup is very vertical. Probably 10' above the water


----------



## Snyd

Awesome Eyes Dillon - Congratulations


----------



## saugmon

Ayejay74 said:


> Saugmon : How are you running 110 out? I'm catching them regularly in 5 to 8 fow at 35 feet back. If I go too much further, I'm scraping bottom way too hard.


30# braid. My rods tips straight horizontal which puts the rod tips 15" above the surface.My calibration may be off a couple feet.I got a buddy going with me tomorrow and tempted to run a 7cm down the propwash with 50'-65' out with the rod tip almost vertical.


----------



## Ayejay74

Redhunter1012 said:


> I can answer for him. His setup is very vertical. Probably 10' above the water


Ahh. Makes more sense, thanks.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Would I be better off trying to troll or jig for saugeye out of a kayak mid day? I’ll probably switch over to crappie if I can’t get on saugeye.


----------



## Never done fishing

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Would I be better off trying to troll or jig for saugeye out of a kayak mid day? I’ll probably switch over to crappie if I can’t get on saugeye.


For mid day, I would recommend trolling.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Would I be better off trying to troll or jig for saugeye out of a kayak mid day? I’ll probably switch over to crappie if I can’t get on saugeye.


You gotta a peddle drive? Thsts alot of paddling, lol..... my buddy just mounted a electric tm to his T12, it works pretty good.... 
But anyways. I fish saugeyes out of a kayak this time of year. We get them thru the day casting road runners with swims and twisters with a small chunk of crawler. And casting flicker shads. I like the jointed for casting because I get a bit more distance with them. Most times were these guys are trolling at has pretty heavy boat traffic so be careful. At buckeye we hit the coves and channels,an at alum/Hoover we hit the no wake zone an stay tite to the banks when hitting the mainlake flats and points.... good luck!


----------



## Never done fishing

Yes, my bad, I should have been more specific. Most places where people troll (on main lake) have fairly heavy boat traffic. And yes, that is a lot paddling involved if you don't have a pedal drive. (I just assumed you had a pedal drive since you were willing to give trolling a shot.) This time of year, if you find a "deep" channel, that's still relatively free of weeds or snags, there some good saugeye to be had via trolling. But with boat traffic, you're best off casting for them. Saugeyefisher has more experience in this area than I do. Good luck and enjoy your time on the water!


----------



## saugmon

We got 5 keepers out of 35. A nice 13" crappie and 1 channelcat. Water Temp: 61° when we finished at 10:30 a.m. Boats everywhere.


----------



## Ayejay74

Picked up 7 channel cats. 6 solid keeper saugeyes, and 8 large crappie today. Bite was slower than last two trips, but consistent action. Trolling flicker shads.


----------



## Buster24

Today there were 3 guys fishing the bulkhead on the lake side closest to Russell’s Point that had 15 keepers!!!!


----------



## arlee13

2 of us started fishing at 7:30 am and by 2:35pm we had 12 nice keepers. We caught several shorts, some white bass, and 2 catfish. We fished the main part of the lake in the cleaner water. I have never seen so many boats on Indian Lake. Was crowded in the main part of the lake.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Went yesterday, did more exploring than fishing in my kayak. Caught plenty of black crappie but they were all on the smaller side. Highlight of the day was watching some black crappie spawn under a dock, dropped a minnow on them and out of nowhere the biggest white crappie I’ve seen on a public lake came out and gave my minnow a look. Using 4lb mono and a tiny hook he still still knew something wasn’t right. Still super exciting had to of been around 16-17 inches, looked like @Dillon.R.Nott big one. Water clarity was anywhere from 6 inches to 4 feet depending on area. Has anyone noticed the lake to have many people keeping undersized fish? Constantly see people not measuring fish right at 14-15 in.


----------



## james.

I got checked last night on my boat. Not sure what a short fish will cost someone? But I bet it's a nice rod and reel. That's the 3rd time this month I have had my fish checked. Twice on boat once by bank. No fish is worth a ticket or loss of property in my opinion.


BrandonMiller526 said:


> Went yesterday, did more exploring than fishing in my kayak. Caught plenty of black crappie but they were all on the smaller side. Highlight of the day was watching some black crappie spawn under a dock, dropped a minnow on them and out of nowhere the biggest white crappie I’ve seen on a public lake came out and gave my minnow a look. Using 4lb mono and a tiny hook he still still knew something wasn’t right. Still super exciting had to of been around 16-17 inches, looked like @Dillon.R.Nott big one. Water clarity was anywhere from 6 inches to 4 feet depending on area. Has anyone noticed the lake to have many people keeping undersized fish? Constantly see people not measuring fish right at 14-15 in.


----------



## saugmon

6 keepers out of 20 or so eyes yesterday.Definitely slower overall. A single crappie at 12 3/4",2 white bass,and a 4-5# channelcat went back into the drink.Boats everywhere.Boats out of the ying ying.Everyone seemed to give everybody their space except for 1 lund boat that was being a pain in the ass for me.He followed me everywhere.


----------



## BMagill

Thanks for all the info guys. I drove up from SW Ohio yesterday with my wife, my son, and his girlfriend for a lake day with just a little fishing. Trolled around and got 2 short saugeye and a pretty nice flathead which was a blast on medium light whuppin stick. I guess I was not in the right spots to not get bothered. I had to keep my head on a swivel the whole time and lots of idiots nearly clipping me and blasting through no wake zones. I actually caught a speedboat who ran right over my trolling line. Oh well I guess that's what you get Memorial Day weekend - was good to get out.


----------



## Fisher1672

saugmon said:


> 6 keepers out of 20 or so eyes yesterday.Definitely slower overall. A single crappie at 12 3/4",2 white bass,and a 4-5# channelcat went back into the drink.Boats everywhere.Boats out of the ying ying.Everyone seemed to give everybody their space except for 1 lund boat that was being a pain in the ass for me.He followed me everywhere.


----------



## Fisher1672

Got a chance to go Friday for couple hours a lot of traffic there was one rude maroon Lund boat that was trolling in opposite direction that turned around right in front I would give a pass if he was fighting a fish but he decided he wanted to get in front of my path I held my course 2-2.8 but had to stop boat his lines were actually under my boat overall everyone else very respectful and would give space ..keepers came on varied speeds changes it seemed ...got 4 eaters which seemed to be spread over large area


----------



## saugmon

Fisher1672 said:


> Got a chance to go Friday for couple hours a lot of traffic there was one rude maroon Lund boat


Single guy with an itty bitty mercury ob on that big lund that never catches anything? Even my buddy was getting pissed at him following us all morning.He wasn't out there today. 

Trolling by 5:45 a.m. to hit yesterday's double wp and nailed an 18" hit. At slow idle,the 17.5" hit after getting the 1st one out of the net before 6 a.m.. Twin 18"s a half hr later then it slowed down and the floating weeds were terrible.Looked like someone bushhawged the lake and left the weeds floating on top.. Got a couple in the 15" range and got tired of pulling weeds at 8:30.Not many boats out there this morning.Blackhawk's launch was 1/2 full.Just need to get the wind to blow the weeds to chippewa.


Wt:65°
Clarity=stained 3"


----------



## Ayejay74

Got 6 keepers this morning and got off the water before the madness began. Alot of dinks with the keepers yesterday and the bigger class was more consistent this morning. Lots of fish tossed a mark shy of 15"


----------



## saugmon

I didn't get as many dinks this time. The dead floating weeds didn't mess with you today?I did see the ODNR tanker truck heading into blackhawk yesterday.I alway thought they dumped them in lakeview.


----------



## Ayejay74

saugmon said:


> I didn't get as many dinks this time. The dead floating weeds didn't mess with you today?I did see the ODNR tanker truck heading into blackhawk yesterday.I alway thought they dumped them in lakeview.


I found them stacked up in an area this whole week that was not near the brigade of boats on the north side, or the southwest side. Have brought home 51 saugeye in the last 8 days, and no weeds thankfully.


----------



## saugmon

The weed was all broke up now.Managed another limit by 9:20 plus tossed back a couple of 15"s. Same hot flashy pink and flashy red.Dinks picked back up.Started in the double wp spot and dinks.Moved to another hot spot from the other day and keepers started hitting.Got back to that original double wp from this morning and game on.All keepers 16"-17.5" and pretty thick.1 white bass and tossed back 2 channelcats.Flashy pink took most of the keepers. Water Temp:69°.


----------



## RMK

sounds like its on! good job you guys. and thanks for the reports


----------



## Redhunter1012

Nice report Gary. Was hoping to get out today but got back late last night from our weekend getaway and decided to sleep in for once. Probably be back out Saturday morning. I picked up a nice Mercury 4 stroke but i need a new tank. Hoping to have that by this weekend


----------



## saugmon

Redhunter1012 said:


> I picked up a nice Mercury 4 stroke but i need a new tank. Hoping to have that by this weekend


I've got a couple extra. I picked up a slightly newer,but barely used 2006 Nissan 6hp and it has a 3.5 gallon tank.Also got a 6 gal.


----------



## TomC

How much for the 6hp Nissan?


----------



## saugmon

The one I bought was $700.My 2004 has over 3000+ hrs on it and smokes bad.I'll use it for parts.

I found a local certified mechanic out of the deal.Gotta get a new impeller on the 50 hp johnson and get the vro removed and stick with 50:1 oil this fall.


----------



## saugmon

Dink city this morning.Easily 30+. Channelcats too. Tossed back twin 5 lb'ers and 1 still got my flashy hot pink flickershad when the line broke at the snap.It was my fault.Line was frayed plus tried to not use net on it to save on carpet slime.It was wore out pretty good.The cigar sized dinks were in a frenzy.Ended up with twin 15.5".I got tired of pulling off weed again.Debris floating all around my spot again.Everything caught dinks.Outbreak,firetiger,hotpink flashy,and pink flashy.

Water Temp:72°. Clarity still way too clear.


----------



## Ayejay74

saugmon said:


> Dink city this morning.Easily 30+. Channelcats too. Tossed back twin 5 lb'ers and 1 still got my flashy hot pink flickershad when the line broke at the snap.It was my fault.Line was frayed plus tried to not use net on it to save on carpet slime.It was wore out pretty good.The cigar sized dinks were in a frenzy.Ended up with twin 15.5".I got tired of pulling off weed again.Debris floating all around my spot again.Everything caught dinks.Outbreak,firetiger,hotpink flashy,and pink flashy.
> 
> Water Temp:72°. Clarity still way too clear.


My week vacation ended and back to work so my morning fishing through the week is over. I will have to squeeze in some evenings after work. Through this week, flashy pink and party perch ended as being my top producers.


----------



## Freedomfisher

Well after a few years of trying on and off my wife and I finally caught some fish out of indian lake last night. A few decent size white bass ans my first saugeye all on a firetiger swimbait except for one she caught on a live minnow. Hopefully im starting to put some prices of the puzzle together


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> I've got a couple extra. I picked up a slightly newer,but barely used 2006 Nissan 6hp and it has a 3.5 gallon tank.Also got a 6 gal.


Well crap, ordered one last night haha


----------



## Ayejay74

I also would also like to point out that I see alot of people trolling dead straight lines. If you are trolling, periodically make sweeping S turns, these dont have to be tight and sharp. The outside lines will speed up and the inside lines will slow down. The change in speed definitely makes a difference and I have triggered ALOT of strikes while making the turns.


----------



## arlee13

Three of us started fishing out of our boat around 7 :30 am at 12:35 pm we were limited out. We caught several short saugeye. We also caught white bass and catfish that we threw back. We were trolling using worm harness with half night crawler. Another great day with friends fishing on Indian Lake.


----------



## saugmon

They definitely didn't want anything during the turns this morning.I'm going to give the eyes a break tomorrow.


----------



## Bohanan66

I coasted the South Bank in my yak for four hours this morning. No weeds and about three feet water visibility. Trolled and cast crawler harness and drifted minnows. Saugeyes and catfish hit everything. Lotsa action. Pulled in about a dozen saugeyes 14-17 inches. Five keepers. No dinks. Maybe 8 cats.


----------



## Freedomfisher

Bohanan66 said:


> I coasted the South Bank in my yak for four hours this morning. No weeds and about three feet water visibility. Trolled and cast crawler harness and drifted minnows. Saugeyes and catfish hit everything. Lotsa action. Pulled in about a dozen saugeyes 14-17 inches. Five keepers. No dinks. Maybe 8 cats.


Nice. Hope I can get out tomorrow evening


----------



## Freedomfisher

So I hear south bank mentioned a lot ...is it actually that much better than elsewhere? I plan to walk the West Bank tomorrow evening from oldfield to Lakeview and back


----------



## ristorap

That's a nice little walk. There is a lot of rip rap you should do good fishing it. Report back on how you do.


----------



## Wing Shooter

by Wing Shooter posted May 27, 2020 at 8:59 PM[/GALLERY]




  








IMG_7494




__
Wing Shooter


__
May 28, 2020







The boys and I were on the water around 7 this morning we put in at the marina on the south bank and trolled crankbaits along the south bank and were able to boat 1 18" 3 at 17" and 1 that beat 15". We also caught a 12" white crappie. 1 small flathead and maybe 20 dinks lots of 14 and a half inch fish.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Why are there so many 14 1/2 - 14 15/16” saugeye everywhere and every year? Seems that’s all I caught last summer at Alum and Indian. Well seemed like it anyways. And now again mostly that same size again. Seems I catch mostly 15”+ in the fall/winter. New to this so actually really curious.


----------



## 'eye guy

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why are there so many 14 1/2 - 14 15/16” saugeye everywhere and every year? Seems that’s all I caught last summer at Alum and Indian. Well seemed like it anyways. And now again mostly that same size again. Seems I catch mostly 15”+ in the fall/winter. New to this so actually really curious.


I experienced the same thing.Wondered if the fish are going out of the dam????


----------



## Cobe24

I have talked about this same thing over and over and never really heard a good answer. Every spring it is 14-14.5” fish one after the other. In the fall and early spring, the keeper ratio is usually better. But still always catch a lot of short fish in many areas. I just kind of wonder when the growth takes place for these fish. I guess it is over the summer, but then we should just slay the 16-18” fish come fall. This is said every year.


----------



## 9Left

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why are there so many 14 1/2 - 14 15/16” saugeye everywhere and every year? Seems that’s all I caught last summer at Alum and Indian. Well seemed like it anyways. And now again mostly that same size again. Seems I catch mostly 15”+ in the fall/winter. New to this so actually really curious.


Because the day they hit 15 inches… They are kept by someone


----------



## 'eye guy

9Left said:


> Because the day they hit 15 inches… They are kept by someone


If this is the case,then 15” min seems worthless.


----------



## youngunner

I think when it comes to saugeye like any fish you often will find larger fish and catch larger in different areas or using different presentations. I believe I have read a number of threads from some of the most seasoned saugeye anglers on ogf that go into detail about patterning bigger saugeye differently than average sized saugeye. I will say for me personally I notice a correlation between fishing a presentation very slowly vs power fishing. I catch larger fish by a wide margin when I fish slower, larger baits using finesse techniques and i notice this with most species I target. Maybe it boils down to my own confidence in finesse fishing. But don’t be afraid to change your presentations until you find larger fish, the big ones are still out there in my opinion. This doesn’t really explain why so many 14” fish but I would think a big piece of the puzzle has something to do with forage availability. The more 14” fish competing for the available bait the longer it takes them to grow. An 18-20 inch saugeye can easily eat a 6 inch bluegill but that is a much taller order for a 14” inch saugeye to consume. Maybe they aren’t competing for the same bait fish. I am most certainly not an expert but fish biology is very interesting and overall we still don’t know much about fish behavior..I just enjoy thinking outside the box and finding effective presentations the fish are not used to seeing.


----------



## saugmon

I'm not getting many in the cigar size this year.Majority of the eyes in the 14-14 7/8" size.Should be a banner year next year for 2021 but not in 2022.

I got recalled back to work next monday,but I should have already been scheduled for vacation, LOL! Gotta get it straightened out this afternoon.


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> I'm not getting many in the cigar size this year.Majority of the eyes in the 14-14 7/8" size.Should be a banner year next year for 2021 but not in 2022.
> 
> I got recalled back to work next monday,but I should have already been scheduled for vacation, LOL! Gotta get it straightened out this afternoon.


----------



## arlee13

Was going to Indian Lake in the morning, are you getting much rain? I have a 2 hour drive and heard there will be thunderstorms in the afternoon on Friday. Was going to try fishing until the storms come. Thanks


----------



## Freedomfisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why are there so many 14 1/2 - 14 15/16” saugeye everywhere and every year? Seems that’s all I caught last summer at Alum and Indian. Well seemed like it anyways. And now again mostly that same size again. Seems I catch mostly 15”+ in the fall/winter. New to this so actually really curious.


I guess I got lucky. Only caught one in my life and it was 16.5


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Why are there so many 14 1/2 - 14 15/16” saugeye everywhere and every year? Seems that’s all I caught last summer at Alum and Indian. Well seemed like it anyways. And now again mostly that same size again. Seems I catch mostly 15”+ in the fall/winter. New to this so actually really curious.


I dont recall wich boatd it was on but if you search southersaug's posts you will find some good conversation on this. 
So far since post spawn at buckeye my average size has been 10" and 16". Do far at alum it's been about 17. 
I think it's the time of year,and the aggressiveness of the smaller fish this time of year. 
Last year on alum this time of year I was able to get a limit of keepers most every trip but alot of just under 15's as well. It seems Indian always has a strong class of 14"ers... 
I feel like saugmon does a good job at showing the growth of the fish with his consistant early summer reports. I remember a few years ago watching him go from tons of 14"s one summer to tons of 16/17"fish the next. 
No doubt we lose fish to the dams. But I dont think that had much to do with average size. 
I fished the sciota alot last summer(away from the dams) an had a great summer for average size. I caught a 20-23" fish almost every trip,most trips we would see a couple between the guys I fish with.
No question about it tho. Those pesky 14"s do seem to dominate most places this time of year. If u cant find the conversation maybe southernsaug will chime in. He knows way more about the science then I do.


----------



## saugmon

arlee13 said:


> Was going to Indian Lake in the morning, are you getting much rain?


A slight mist when I got to blackhawk and another slight burst of mist an hr later.Southeast wind with 2' waves wasn't very comfortable. Dinks hitting as soon as I got the poles in the water.Only 1 keeper for the 1st hr and headed toward southbank and feeding frenzy #2 started with an 18" and 2 more 15"s and then the snags.Too rough to free them up.Lost 2 at the snap,had to break one, and another in the mouth of another 5lb channelcat that broke off. 4 cranks lost in 1 hr.Easily 40+ eyes in 4.5hrs,3 channelcats,2 crappie,and 1 white bass.I missed over a dozen hits too.

Water Temp:74°


----------



## Freedomfisher

So im wondering something. ....i knot you guys aren't targeting them but why aren't bass an accidental catch more often ? Im surprised they arent caught more out roaming the rocks in the evening


----------



## Proghorn1

Good question. I’ve caught many more bass jiggin vibes thru the ice then I ever have trolling cranks on Indian. When trolling seems like when I do get them in between campground and Blackhawk.


----------



## walleyedave

Ayejay74 said:


> My week vacation ended and back to work so my morning fishing through the week is over. I will have to squeeze in some evenings after work. Through this week, flashy pink and party perch ended as being my top producers.


Hey Jay,
Coming to Indian 6/4-7 as a virgin for this lake. How are you fishing the flickershad--casting to weedlines-trolling? Would you mind pointing me into the general area to get the wife into some saugeye--love to get the old lady stoked up on catching--makes for a better time back at camp. Staying at the state park.


----------



## Freedomfisher

Well. Walked West Bank from 8 to 10 pm. Nada


----------



## tribefan0225

Caught 1 bass, 1 short crappie and 2 saugeye (1 keeper) tonight. Bass came on flicker shad, crappie came on Nasty Nate’s baits, and the saugeye came on a pink twister tail. Still trying to figure this lake out and find the larger schools of fish.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freedomfisher

I dont feel bad now


----------



## Ayejay74

walleyedave said:


> Hey Jay,
> Coming to Indian 6/4-7 as a virgin for this lake. How are you fishing the flickershad--casting to weedlines-trolling? Would you mind pointing me into the general area to get the wife into some saugeye--love to get the old lady stoked up on catching--makes for a better time back at camp. Staying at the state park.


Trolling. There's alot of variables to distance based on your line type, depth of area, rod tip distance from water, etc. For a new guy, I would advise letting line out until you see the lure ticking bottom at times, then reel up a few cranks. Set another line out 5 feet closer. Then judge what they are hitting mostly to adjust all lines.
2.5mph seems to be my go to speed recently. If your going to campgrounds, head 400 yards south and troll. Oldfield to chippewa. If no action, try off west bank and run parallel to south bank.


----------



## saugmon

Largemouth bass is about the only species that flickershads haven't caught for me.I've caught saugeye,flathead,white bass,crappie,perch,sunfish,black bullhead,perch,channelcat,zebra mussels,shad fry,minnows,and a snail.That lake has the fastest snails in the world.I used to get 1 here and there with my old bomber B02's. Usually oldfield beach and north to chippewa.You should see the huge bass that jump in the middle of the lake on a calm morning.

Saugeye on fire this morning.I could barely keep my main rod out let along the other rod.Easily 50+ eyes this morning with a single keeper at 17.5". I quit at 9:15 a.m. because the dinks were everywhere.Blackhawk,chippewa,oldfield beach, pew and wolf.Lost a ton of fish too.They'd tap at it once it reached 50'. A couple channelcats tossed back and 2 crappie.They were hitting everything I threw at them but outbreak was king today.

Water Temp:73.5°


----------



## Freedomfisher

saugmon said:


> Largemouth bass is about the only species that flickershads haven't caught for me.I've caught saugeye,flathead,white bass,crappie,perch,sunfish,black bullhead,perch,channelcat,zebra mussels,shad fry,minnows,and a snail.That lake has the fastest snails in the world.I used to get 1 here and there with my old bomber B02's. Usually oldfield beach and north to chippewa.You should see the huge bass that jump in the middle of the lake on a calm morning.
> 
> Saugeye on fire this morning.I could barely keep my main rod out let along the other rod.Easily 50+ eyes this morning with a single keeper at 17.5". I quit at 9:15 a.m. because the dinks were everywhere.Blackhawk,chippewa,oldfield beach, pew and wolf.Lost a ton of fish too.They'd tap at it once it reached 50'. A couple channelcats tossed back and 2 crappie.They were hitting everything I threw at them but outbreak was king today.
> 
> Water Temp:73.5°


Since you know your stuff i feel compelled to ask....will this cool front coming through affect them any?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Freedomfisher said:


> Since you know your stuff i feel compelled to ask....will this cool front coming through affect them any?


My answer= yes and no. It will effect some of the fish. But it's late may,these fish are hungry,all the time it seems,this time of year. I'm going out(not indian) this weekend expecting close to the same results as the last couple weeks.


----------



## Ayejay74

saugmon said:


> Largemouth bass is about the only species that flickershads haven't caught for me.I've caught saugeye,flathead,white bass,crappie,perch,sunfish,black bullhead,perch,channelcat,zebra mussels,shad fry,minnows,and a snail.That lake has the fastest snails in the world.I used to get 1 here and there with my old bomber B02's. Usually oldfield beach and north to chippewa.You should see the huge bass that jump in the middle of the lake on a calm morning.
> 
> Saugeye on fire this morning.I could barely keep my main rod out let along the other rod.Easily 50+ eyes this morning with a single keeper at 17.5". I quit at 9:15 a.m. because the dinks were everywhere.Blackhawk,chippewa,oldfield beach, pew and wolf.Lost a ton of fish too.They'd tap at it once it reached 50'. A couple channelcats tossed back and 2 crappie.They were hitting everything I threw at them but outbreak was king today.
> 
> Water Temp:73.5°


It's odd. I've caught just about everything but bass as well. I tried trolling flickershads at Alum last year and the first 3 fish I caught were largemouth.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ayejay74 said:


> It's odd. I've caught just about everything but bass as well. I tried trolling flickershads at Alum last year and the first 3 fish I caught were largemouth.


I catch alot of bass on them when I cast them at both buckeye lake and alum.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Heading out now! Gonna throw some smithwicks and swims. What are some of the pros and cons of using a j5 vs regular size joshy?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

1 for 7 on keepers.


----------



## Freedomfisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> 1 for 7 on keepers.


May I ask...bank or boat?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Freedomfisher said:


> May I ask...bank or boat?


Bank, I’m far from what most of these guys can do, but fish a wind blown shore line 45 minutes before to 45 minutes after sunset and your should get on some. Sure there’s guys catching 40-50 in their night spots right now.


----------



## Freedomfisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Bank, I’m far from what most of these guys can do, but fish a wind blown shore line 45 minutes before to 45 minutes after sunset and your should get on some. Sure there’s guys catching 40-50 in their night spots right now.


Yeah i got one Sunday night on the wind blow n side....not a hit Thursday night but it was calm


----------



## saugmon

They're still fired up and we managed 10 keepers this morning out of 50+.Channelcats fired up too.Easily 8+ keeper cats we tossed back.I got 7 or 8 on my side with hotpink flashy.It did take the quality award with the larger eyes.Neighbor had the monopoly on the 4-15"s,LOL!!My 6 were 16"-18".Very odd the bigger ones on starboard side but weird things happen when saugeye fishing.Outbreak was second and a clear with red flashy took last place.Also bagged 2 white bass and an 11" crappie.

Water Temp dropped to 71.5°.Pulled off quite a lot of weeds.A few more weeks of this will shut me down. I did get called back to work for monday but I already had it scheduled off for vacation to saugeye fish before this bogus crisis!!!LOL!!!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Gf and I put about 25-30 in the boat this morning but only 4 made the cooler. 19” was big fish. Ton of 14’s and plenty of cats. Trolling #7 flickers with pink and purple-candy jointed being best. Also drifted roadrunners/twisters tipped with crawlers.


----------



## saugmon

Slower bite today with the cold front. Manage 4 keepers out of 20 or so. Triplet 16"s and a 17". Some idiot from a bass tournament out of lakeview harbor ran over my main hot pink flashy and ticked me off.Outbreak was today's champion.Party perch got skunked.2 channelcats. Water Temp 69.5°and dropping.


----------



## Redhunter1012

Good deal Gary. Outbreak was a skunk for me. Managed 5 keepers and 6 crappie. Two on chrome clown, two on pink lemonade flicker minnow in the propwash and one on glow purple growler


----------



## walleyedave

How are you fishing the flickershad--casting and ripping, trolling ??? What size should I be using?
Usually a jig and meat guy but looking for new tricks--especially to help the gf catch more.


----------



## saugmon

5cm for me tolling at 3 mph.I can barely hit 6' bottom with 30# braid.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

saugmon said:


> 5cm for me tolling at 3 mph.I can barely hit 6' bottom with 30# braid.


How high are your rod tips, do you run boards? I can get 9-10’ with 20# braid with less than 100’ out. Anything over 10’ I switch to #7 shads or #5 minnows. I run my rod tips about 6” above the water. Rarely use boards.


----------



## Redhunter1012

I run 8.5' rods straight out the sides, no boards. 30lb braid. At 3mph I have to let out about 65' to tick bottom with 5cm flickershads. I love to run the #5 minnows about 12' back in propwash


----------



## saugmon

I run my 8.5' salmon rods perpindicular to gunnel. Around 1' above the waterline.If I had to resort to a deeper diver,then the rod tips would be amost straight up.

Brakes or trailer hubs squeeking/grinding bad yesterday.Narrowed it down to the Jeep.Gotta nurse it to the launch today then take it to get the brakes done and hopefully back this evening.Full moon this week and main reason I scheduled it off over christmas time.


----------



## saugmon

Cold front put a whammy to them again. Managed 2 keepers out of 15. 
3 channelcats.Outbreak was king and hot flashy pink did ok.That's the 3rd one I opened up and they all drifted to the left and had to be retuned.They're (tough to open)in newer packaging and got rid of the older style flared in hooks.Tons of weed.Water temp dropped to 67.5°. 1-18.5", 1-15.5".


----------



## arlee13

Fished Indian again today for saugeye, we started at 7:30 am and quit at 3:30 pm with are limit. Caught several shorts, a few perch, and catfish. Used worm harness and flicker shads.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Only two 14 3/4 inch saugeye and a 15 inch largemouth for me tonight. I finally feel like I have a strong grasp of technique with jerkbaits as I’ve been out fishing the people around me. Now it’s time for me to find some better spots! Has anyone noticed the bite window is earlier for them at Indian lake than say Alum creek? I seem to do best about 1/2 hour earlier at Indian than Alum. Maybe it’s just me.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Only two 14 3/4 inch saugeye and a 15 inch largemouth for me tonight. I finally feel like I have a strong grasp of technique with jerkbaits as I’ve been out fishing the people around me. Now it’s time for me to find some better spots! Has anyone noticed the bite window is earlier for them at Indian lake than say Alum creek? I seem to do best about 1/2 hour earlier at Indian than Alum. Maybe it’s just me.


Imo, there is always a bite somewhere at sometime especially at night. I’ve fished spots first hour at dark, nothing. Made my way back around a few hours later and game on, 5-10 in just a few minutes. Saugeye are and can be very frustrating, not during peak seasons. Gf and I slammed them yesterday about 4pm crappie fishin at alum. In 4 fow in the brush. Never would of guessed it. 20 fow within maybe 30’. 1/16 roadrunners and Bobby Garland slab slangers. If you know your lake and where they should frequent just keep trying at different times but don’t spend more than a 15 at a time. They are either there feeding or their not. Move on and come back later.


----------



## slabseeker

Son and I absolutely slammed the saugeye yesterday, but unfortunately only 3 keepers out of probably 80 or so. Ticket for us was slow trolling June Bug spinners tipped with crawlers at 1.10 to 1.20 mph. After running out of 6 dozen crawlers switched to trolling Flickers and Shad Raps with same results (short after short fish). June Bugs was for sure the faster action on Eyes than cranks along with many cats boated. We were slow trolling near south bank around buoy line at about 9 am in 6.5 FOW when we noticed a large dark spot in the water. As we approached about 20 feet away on port side we were surprised on what we seen. One of the biggest shovelheads I've ever seen on public waters. He must have been taking in the sun and warmth as when we approach within 10 feet he slowly dove to the bottom. Dont know how much he would have weighed, but what I do know is, I caught a 32.5 lb shovel at C.J. Brown jigging for walleye years back and this boy was much bigger than him. I'm guessing 40 to 45lb. Even though we only ended up with 3 fish for the freezer it was a much entertaining and fun day with my 28 year old son.


----------



## speedyr

I went back to running bomber 04’s . Rods parallel with water. 6 ft of water needs about 24 ft line , 20 lb braid. It is like having two prop wash rods. Greatly increased my hook ups. #5 flickers 65 feet back just were not working for me.


----------



## saugmon

Weeds getting worse. The helix was lit up with it growing a couple feet off bottom.I must have pulled off 30 clumps of weed in 3hrs.Between the weeds and the heavy surf,I called her quits after 1 keeper,3 channelcats,and a 12"crappie.Water Temp:68°.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Don’t forget the channels guys


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Don’t forget the channels guys


I was gonna say. I've been fishing its twin to the east and havnt left the channels and coves. Hit 15 total today mid day casting swimbaits.


----------



## speedyr

Saugeyefisher said:


> I was gonna say. I've been fishing its twin to the east and havnt left the channels and coves. Hit 15 total today mid day casting swimbaits.


 I have never casted from boat for them. I always say that I am going to go troll back in the game reserve or whatever it is called. Is that the channels you mean? I will be out tomorrow morn....bummer that the weeds are up....such a pain.....


----------



## BrandonMiller526

7 fish 13-14.9 inches, I’ll find some keepers one of these days.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

speedyr said:


> I have never casted from boat for them. I always say that I am going to go troll back in the game reserve or whatever it is called. Is that the channels you mean? I will be out tomorrow morn....bummer that the weeds are up....such a pain.....


I dont fish Indian much bit I'm sure that would be a good place to start. I imagine most all the channels are full of panfish spawn,and spawning gills and shad. The wind blown ones can be best.


----------



## saugmon

Got 5 keepers out of 15. Channelcats tore me up too.Still on the same area I've been working on the last month..Only around 5 or so clumps of weeds.Pretty rough out there when I quit at 10:30.Hot pink flashy had 2 keepers,outbreak with 2,and party perch with 1 while I had to change out hooks on the other 2 rods.All 15 1/4-17.5".


----------



## TomC

Gary if you want to keep them channel cats and filet them for me, toss em in your freezer and ill snag em next trip up, which should be this weekend


----------



## TomC

Gary if you want to keep them channel cats and filet them for me, toss em in your freezer and ill snag em next trip up, which should be this weekend


----------



## saugmon

Will do tom. Storms all morning so I took a break.I gotta go back to work monday.Hopefully I can snatch up some voluntary time off up til the 4th and then I get furlough''d again on unemployment.


----------



## walleyedave

1st timers to Indian--having a great time at the State Park---nice place. Fished Tuesday in 2-3 footers drifting 1/4 oz orange/red jigs tipped with 3" white tails and small crawler piece. Put in 3 hours and kept 3 keepers out of 20+ saugeye. GF had some fun with a 12-15 Cat. 60HP Merc 4 stroke sprung a gas leak probably deep in shroud that I can't reach so limped in with 6hp Tohatsu 4 stroke. Wed--same thing walleye wind same small area south of park. Switched tactics a bit--same results-tons of 14.5. Stuck around same area with just the 6hp. Went out Thursday late afternoon---can you say repeat. 3 more to bag up. Several boats fishing way past dark--no lights on then doing 25 mph going across lake--Dumb!!!


----------



## Bronson

Saw a guy yesterday catching them on leeches! He was in the pads but I wont say where just in case he is on here. Very nice guy


----------



## walleyedave

Anyone coming to the State Park--get bait before entering--they have none. Pool is still not open either. Leeches would be excellent choice---rode the bicycle about 2 miles to grocery store to get 3 dozen crawlers yesterday. Did not feel like unhooking the Class A and needed the exercise anyway.


----------



## TomC

Howd the lake fair after the rain? Last time I went up after the rain It was a mess


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

TomC said:


> Howd the lake fair after the rain? Last time I went up after the rain It was a mess


I’m wondering myself but I’d imagine the main lake is good. Fairly light wind predicted tomorrow also.


----------



## saugmon

Lots of rain.Pounded with a thunderstorm every hr or so this morning.Not a whole lot of wind.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Are you gonna be out there in the am saugmon? I should be there around 7ish. Old Alumacraft with 25 Evinrude on the back. Would be nice to meet you. Lakeview ramp. Yellow Diawa trolling rods that stand out! Lol


----------



## TomC

If moundwood is up and muddy ill be there


----------



## saugmon

TomC said:


> If moundwood is up and muddy ill be there


I would imagine.That's why I went to blackhawk. I got 5 channelcats filet'd up for you tom.You're lucky I got my fish cleaning table rebuilt, LOL.Boy did those things stink.

I managed 4 keepers out of 8 and a white bass.Outbreak took the 19.5" and 16" and hot pink flashy took the 15"s. Trolled at 5:45 a.m. and 1st 15" hit at 5:20. The 19.5" hit at 6:10 then quiet.Channelcats slacked off until 8 a.m. then they went into a frenzy with 5 in a half hour along with the 15" and 16" eye.Water was almost a sheet of glass and getting hot by 9 a.m.

Water Temp: 74.5° when I left. Same clarity but lots of green particles in the water.Cottonwood getting started and pulled off 20+ clumps of weed.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

2 for 5 tonight


----------



## Ayejay74

Managed 4 keepers from 6 to 10:30. Sun came from behind the clouds around 8:30 and slowed things way down. Grass, grass, and more grass was giving me fits.
Didnt want to stick around any longer with 3+ tourneys going on and pleasure boaters coming out of the woodwork.


----------



## slabseeker

Wife and I managed a limit of eyes last night. Fished from 11 PM to 440 AM with same tactics using June Bug spinners tipped with crawlers trolled at 1.18 mph was the sweet spot speed. 6 to 6.5 FOW seemed to be best depth of holding keeper eyes. Last two weeks night fishing versus daytime giving me best results on legal fish and limits.


----------



## slabseeker

Also, white blades has out produced any other color day or night. Other colors I've used are red, bronze and chrome. After threading worm on hook, only leave about 1 inch tail dangle or you will get short strikes and stripped. The 1 inch tail has made huge difference in amount of strikes and boated fish. No tail, very few strikes. So check bait often after taps or ticks detected.


----------



## Ayejay74

slabseeker said:


> Also, white blades has out produced any other color day or night. Other colors I've used are red, bronze and chrome. After threading worm on hook, only leave about 1 inch tail dangle or you will get short strikes and stripped. The 1 inch tail has made huge difference in amount of strikes and boated fish. No tail, very few strikes. So check bait often after taps or ticks detected.


How far back and where are you getting your harnesses? Been wanting to try harnesses as I primarily use flicker shads.


----------



## slabseeker

Ayejay74 said:


> How far back and where are you getting your harnesses? Been wanting to try harnesses as I primarily use flicker shads.


60 feet behind at speed previous mentioned. June bug spinner is really not a harness, but rather a in between Erie Dearie and worm harness. It's a oldtime lure you pretty much have to special order. Reason I love these lures is it really moves water great with inline blade design. Unlike with harness real subtle soft approach. Will post pic of them when I get home today.


----------



## slabseeker

Through my experience I have noticed that I do good for walleye and prefer harnesses, Especially at C.J. Brown along with jigging than using the June Bugs. Saugeye in my opinion just more of an aggressive fish versus Walleye. I believe just the blade thump while trolling triggers reaction strikes even when their not actively high feeding. Much like salmon during the runs on tributaries. Plus with June Bugs no weed issues, one pump of rod if noticing no blade action on rod and weeds are off.


----------



## slabseeker

Ayejay74 said:


> How far back and where are you getting your harnesses? Been wanting to try harnesses as I primarily use flicker shads.





Ayejay74 said:


> How far back and where are you getting your harnesses? Been wanting to try harnesses as I primarily use flicker shads.


Just make sure you use good barrel swivels while trolling these bad boys as line twists will drive you crazy. My setup is 8 ft. DAIWA Med. Action trolling rods spooled with 30 lb Powwr Pro braid with 18 inch fluorocarbon leader.


----------



## slabseeker

Barrel swivel at end of lure and where fluorocarbon braid meet.


----------



## Ayejay74

slabseeker said:


> Just make sure you use good barrel swivels while trolling these bad boys as line twists will drive you crazy. My setup is 8 ft. DAIWA Med. Action trolling rods spooled with 30 lb Powwr Pro braid with 18 inch fluorocarbon leader.


Your setup is same as mine as far as med action and 30lb braid. Any particular place to order the june bugs? I have some demon eyes, but they are forward weighted similar to an erie derie.


----------



## slabseeker

Ayejay74 said:


> Your setup is same as mine as far as med action and 30lb braid. Any particular place to order the june bugs? I have some demon eyes, but they are forward weighted similar to an erie derie.


Have been using these lures for years and have so many haven't ordered for quite sometime. Believe the last place I've ordered them was out of Arkansas and will try to do some research for you to find out. I also have and use smaller versions for crappies tipped with minnows during prespawn to find and then target staged open water females.


----------



## slabseeker

Here is the sizes I use for saugeye and crappie.


----------



## slabseeker

4 inch for saugeye and 3 inch version for crappie. Doesn't seem much in size difference until you see the blade size. Plus I use Mustad wire hooks for the crappie.


----------



## slabseeker

Ayejay74 said:


> Your setup is same as mine as far as med action and 30lb braid. Any particular place to order the june bugs? I have some demon eyes, but they are forward weighted similar to an erie derie.


It wasn't Arkansas, but rather Wisconsin. On Ebay sellers name "rockyracoon9999" out of Racine, Wisconsin. You can buy complete sets of sizes and colors. This guy builds good ones without fear of cheap components. Most are cheaply made and main wire will not hold up after several fish. Occasionally I will have to straighten one after a decent channel cat with his makes.


----------



## slabseeker

Hope all this information is helpful and successful for my fellow OGF members and sportsman if chosen to try and use. Just been seeing so many posts of others fighting the frustrations of trolling cranks during vegetation bloom. I know your pain and fortunately have found an alternative for me to fight the problem and with good success on quality fish. This isn't just a spring tactic I use, but an all season tactic while on my boat at Indian, Alum, Buckeye and Ceasars. Indian just being my favorite "eye" lake. Just adjust troll speed to water temp. And conditions. You just might end up like me, only using cranks when running out of crawlers and battery Juice. Good luck!


----------



## Ayejay74

That's some great info slab, I appreciate it. I may give this a whirl. I'll get you an update when I do. Thanks!


----------



## slabseeker

Ayejay74 said:


> That's some great info slab, I appreciate it. I may give this a whirl. I'll get you an update when I do. Thanks!


No problem.


----------



## slabseeker

Up late and bored due to the fact I plugged in 2 bank onboard charger and realized just before leaving and heading back to Indian. That the plug at outlet was not in and batteries were not charged. Bummer!!!


----------



## Freedomfisher

Deleted


----------



## speedyr

slabseeker said:


> Hope all this information is helpful and successful for my fellow OGF members and sportsman if chosen to try and use. Just been seeing so many posts of others fighting the frustrations of trolling cranks during vegetation bloom. I know your pain and fortunately have found an alternative for me to fight the problem and with good success on quality fish. This isn't just a spring tactic I use, but an all season tactic while on my boat at Indian, Alum, Buckeye and Ceasars. Indian just being my favorite "eye" lake. Just adjust troll speed to water temp. And conditions. You just might end up like me, only using cranks when running out of crawlers and battery Juice. Good luck!


Do you use a slip weight at all?


----------



## slabseeker

speedyr said:


> Do you use a slip weight at all?


Nope not at all.


----------



## speedyr

I will give it a try. I was really intrigued about your night fishing. I hate the blazing summer heat. I used to have mon tues off and day fishing was fine during week. I have weekends off now but the lake gets pretty busy by 10.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

speedyr said:


> I will give it a try. I was really intrigued about your night fishing. I hate the blazing summer heat. I used to have mon tues off and day fishing was fine during week. I have weekends off now but the lake gets pretty busy by 10.


There used to be an old timer on here or gofishohio I forget,his handle was raybob.
He would always talk about summer time trolling for big saugeye at night at Indian lake with rattle traps! We get them at night every wher else I fish in the summer. 
Good luck!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Fished Indian today with GF from 6:30-2. I put 6 legal eyes in the box by noon. 15 1/4-19 1/2”. Mainly casting roadrunners but 1 keeper casting lemonade #5 flicker minnow. She was struggling and lost 2 keepers at the boat casting. World class channel catfishing lol. Weeds were an issue but not in our main spot. Firetiger and pink twisters with red/orange roadrunner won today. Tipped with a 1/4 crawler( was using 1/2 worm but short striking) pink lemonade flicker minnow and Scheels exclusive pink flicker shad was best trolling and casting cranks. Very aggressive today. Most cranks only had the bill sticking outta their mouths. 2.76-2.88 sog was best trolling speed. Nothing on #7 flickers today.


----------



## Ayejay74

Saugeyefisher said:


> There used to be an old timer on here or gofishohio I forget,his handle was raybob.
> He would always talk about summer time trolling for big saugeye at night at Indian lake with rattle traps! We get them at night every wher else I fish in the summer.
> Good luck!


You can google search for Raybob and get results. Walleye central has a 14 page thread that is most, if not all of his posts over 10 years combined. Interesting read.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ayejay74 said:


> You can google search for Raybob and get results. Walleye central has a 14 page thread that is most, if not all of his posts over 10 years combined. Interesting read.


Niceim gonna check it out! Lol sumo saugeyes..
I fish buckeye alot and they fish pretty simaler to each other. I learned quite a bit back in the day reading his stuff....


Question for the field,how come nobody is casting for these fish? Main lake and the channels/coves? I get it,trolling is very fun,and very productive this time of year. 
But they can be had casting swims, sticks,shad style cranks,and lipless cranks this time of year as well. Every once in a while I'll even cast a slow death hook with a smiley blade on a short leader with a 1/4oz bullet weight rather then drift or slow troll them just to feel that thump. 
I am in no way knocking trolling,it works and can be a blast imo. But theres also something about casting a med light action spinning rod for them and feeling that thump then head shake! And like mentioned if the weeds are bad a single hook jig is more efficient then a trolled crank bait. Or tossing floating cranks/stick over top the weeds can be a ball to. I've done it at alum alot... 
Just curious as to why,not debating the effectiveness or fun factor at all......


----------



## Cobe24

Not sure why that is Saugeyefisher. I have had days where we were hammering them trolling and thought we could just drift across the same spots and cast and the bite wasn’t even close to the same. Start the motor and not move 50 feet before double hookups. Maybe attracted to the noise?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> Niceim gonna check it out! Lol sumo saugeyes..
> I fish buckeye alot and they fish pretty simaler to each other. I learned quite a bit back in the day reading his stuff....
> 
> 
> Question for the field,how come nobody is casting for these fish? Main lake and the channels/coves? I get it,trolling is very fun,and very productive this time of year.
> But they can be had casting swims, sticks,shad style cranks,and lipless cranks this time of year as well. Every once in a while I'll even cast a slow death hook with a smiley blade on a short leader with a 1/4oz bullet weight rather then drift or slow troll them just to feel that thump.
> I am in no way knocking trolling,it works and can be a blast imo. But theres also something about casting a med light action spinning rod for them and feeling that thump then head shake! And like mentioned if the weeds are bad a single hook jig is more efficient then a trolled crank bait. Or tossing floating cranks/stick over top the weeds can be a ball to. I've done it at alum alot...
> Just curious as to why,not debating the effectiveness or fun factor at all......


Casting has been where it is for me. Fishing main lake and more legal fish. Would much rather feel that hit than just watch rod tips. Indian is so clear it’s awesome to actually see them come up and whack your lure as your slowly reeling up to the boat. I like to locate trolling then set up a drift back over the action. Sometimes I can see them on side imagining but other times they are there but I’m not seeing them.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Casting has been where it is for me. Fishing main lake and more legal fish. Would much rather feel that hit than just watch rod tips. Indian is so clear it’s awesome to actually see them come up and whack your lure as your slowly reeling up to the boat. I like to locate trolling then set up a drift back over the action. Sometimes I can see them on side imagining but other times they are there but I’m not seeing them.


It's cool watching them fight coming in in the clear water as well!


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Saugeyefisher said:


> It's cool watching them fight coming in in the clear water as well!


Easy to see if it’s net worthy or a swing over the side of the boat


----------



## james.

I will live and die by the thump. I'd rather get 1 casting then 50 trolling. Imo trolling is boring it's very affective no question about it. So is casting though, I've got more meat then I can eat all from casting. I also don't go fishing in the daylight hours when most people are loading there boats for the night in just dropping mine in. Don't have to deal with pleasure boaters wake or the heat of the day that way.


----------



## odell daniel

Last year we went to Erie, planned on casting worm harnesses, a storm blew and and we had to get off the lake, we loaded the boat and headed south to Indian, got their around noon, we didn't even change baits, left the same harnesses on and absolutely destroyed the saugeye, 2 of us caught around 50 by dream bridge, good grade of fish that day. Indian saved our day.


----------



## Ayejay74

Wife and I managed 9 keepers today. We stopped at 2pm and bites were slowing, but fish were still active. Easily over 50 14" to 14 and 15/16" caught.
Once the bright sun came up, Slick purple candy and flashy pink did almost all the work. Was fishing at 2.4 to 2.8mph and 30 to 35 feet back, which puts me at around 5ft deep.


----------



## ristorap

Saugeyefisher said:


> Question for the field,how come nobody is casting for these fish? Main lake and the channels/coves? I get it,trolling is very fun,and very productive this time of year.
> But they can be had casting swims, sticks,shad style cranks,and lipless cranks this time of year as well. Every once in a while I'll even cast a slow death hook with a smiley blade on a short leader with a 1/4oz bullet weight rather then drift or slow troll them just to feel that thump.
> I am in no way knocking trolling,it works and can be a blast imo. But theres also something about casting a med light action spinning rod for them and feeling that thump then head shake! And like mentioned if the weeds are bad a single hook jig is more efficient then a trolled crank bait. Or tossing floating cranks/stick over top the weeds can be a ball to. I've done it at alum alot...
> Just curious as to why,not debating the effectiveness or fun factor at all......


I catch a lot of saugeyes casting cranks from the bank. They are fun on a light and med lite spinning rod. It is fun with a med lite crankin stick to. I use the shad style cranks and lipless cranks too. The bigger bass style crank baits work good too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

ristorap said:


> I catch a lot of saugeyes casting cranks from the bank. They are fun on a light and med lite spinning rod. It is fun with a med lite crankin stick to. I use the shad style cranks and lipless cranks too. The bigger bass style crank baits work good too.


Ya we catch alot on sq Bill's to. I always have a few on me when I plan on casting for them this time of year. An if there a bit deeper I've caught them on other deeper diving bass style cranks. 


At the same time I love to troll to. And even will troll from point a to point be in my kayak. And if I was fishing from a boat I'd troll more often. But prefer to cast for them.


----------



## ristorap

I love to troll for them to. I have caught a lot of them on different types and sizes of crank baits. Colors combos that you would think that they would not bite and some that you would think that they would bite.


----------



## speedyr

I find that trolling is relaxing (when everything is working right)! I am going to try so,e harnesses this year just to mix it up. Besides casting big joshy’s at mound wood this spring, I don’t have much confidence in actually catching anything casting.....I always say I am going to take a spinning rod with me but I never do.


----------



## Ayejay74

Late spring and early summer is when I troll. I get my casting fix in the fall/early winter with vibes and jerk baits.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

speedyr said:


> I find that trolling is relaxing (when everything is working right)! I am going to try so,e harnesses this year just to mix it up. Besides casting big joshy’s at mound wood this spring, I don’t have much confidence in actually catching anything casting.....I always say I am going to take a spinning rod with me but I never do.


Imo if they can be caught in an area trolling they can be caught casting. Sometimes they are piled up and instead of catching a couple trolling through you can catch a dozen in a few minutes. Saugeye are definitely different, sometimes by the time you get the boat turned around to go back through where you just caught a couple they are gone. Take a spinning rod with you next time. Cast flickers, Joshy’s, blades, lipless cranks or the proven roadrunner/twister with a piece of crawler. Just make bottom contact for the most part.


----------



## Proghorn1

I had a place on the the water for 20 years. For me Favorite for eyes is through the ice when we have it. Nothing like it. Now, in soft water, as the grand Pooh ray bob said many times, big fish at night, and try some crawfish hard plastic or soft rubber casting. The thing that drove me nuts at night were the bugs when no wind. Short of that if beats the heck out of 15-17 inch fish. I had countless nights with numerous fish in the 5-7 lb range. Fighting them, we you can’t see em, is well just a blast. Last 10 years I quit dayfishing for eyes period. Sold my place, now trying to figure out Hoover. So far, many of the night tricks I deployed seem to work....


----------



## kovach63

Last week I was out with 2 others and we caught over 30 casting and drifting worm harnesses. We're still catching on swimbaits with good regularity. Not much size as we only had 6 keepers. I even caught several casting Erie Dearies. Haven't got into trolling for them yet but one of these days. A lot of fun without the long drive up to Erie.


----------



## whitey frey

Im wanting to take my family to indian this week, can anyone tell me if the restrooms are open there? Are there any good places to fish for channel cats or shovelheads from the bank?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Restrooms are open


----------



## 9Left

****** frey said:


> Im wanting to take my family to indian this week, can anyone tell me if the restrooms are open there? Are there any good places to fish for channel cats or shovelheads from the bank?


Don't quote me on this but I think the cats are spawning right now.... I went to a local lake yesterday and fish for catfish in a spot that always produces and I struck out…But then again Indian is a pretty shallow lake so things may be progressing faster than a deeper lakes that I fish… You might be better off tight lining minnows on the bottom for saugeye


----------



## Ayejay74

9Left said:


> Don't quote me on this but I think the cats are spawning right now.... I went to a local lake yesterday and fish for catfish in a spot that always produces and I struck out…But then again Indian is a pretty shallow lake so things may be progressing faster than a deeper lakes that I fish… You might be better off tight lining minnows on the bottom for saugeye


As of Monday they were still very aggressive as I caught several while trolling for Saugeye. Females were super fat with eggs.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

1 keeper of 11. They wanted something very specific and I ran out after 40 minutes of slamming them. Catfish seem to be spawning, caught two right at shore lifting lures out.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

My son and I hit Indian today from 7-2. 5 made the cooler outta about 25. Mainly casting/drifting jigs and twisters. Got 1 keeper trolling back to the start of our drifts. Normal spots were really slow this morning but found a spot with some current from the wind and was game on. Hit 3 keepers on one 100 yard drift and lost 2 others at the boat just as big. I really wish indian was patrolled more. Saw a ton of what looked like 13-14” eyes goin in coolers and live wells.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> View attachment 361793
> My son and I hit Indian today from 7-2. 5 made the cooler outta about 25. Mainly casting/drifting jigs and twisters. Got 1 keeper trolling back to the start of our drifts. Normal spots were really slow this morning but found a spot with some current from the wind and was game on. Hit 3 keepers on one 100 yard drift and lost 2 others at the boat just as big. I really wish indian was patrolled more. Saw a ton of what looked like 13-14” eyes goin in coolers and live wells.


I got checked about a week ago for the first time there, he said my saugeye looked small from the car  15 1/8


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Convinced my dad to take the boat to Indian, it scares him because how shallow it is. Are there any places to watch out for that aren’t marked on the main lake. Probably fishing south bank and maybe Pew Island area.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Convinced my dad to take the boat to Indian, it scares him because how shallow it is. Are there any places to watch out for that aren’t marked on the main lake. Probably fishing south bank and maybe Pew Island area.


Nothing I’m aware of out on the main lake to be worried about.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Went out at the end of the rain this morning, got 5 keepers and 20-30 shorts casting various baits. 3 guys. Nicked the prop in moundwood, is there a less chance of that at a different ramp?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

15+ shorts and 1 keeper this evening. Alongside a couple cats and white bass. Think catfish are done spawning at Indian.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Almost exact same results this evening, 17 saugeye 1 keeper. Few catfish and white bass. Indian has some nice white bass, both a quarter inch short of fish Ohio’s.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Almost exact same results this evening, 17 saugeye 1 keeper. Few catfish and white bass. Indian has some nice white bass, both a quarter inch short of fish Ohio’s.


Is the water clarity still stained? Was about perfect last weekend. Tough fishing in that super clear water.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Morrowtucky Mike said:


> Is the water clarity still stained? Was about perfect last weekend. Tough fishing in that super clear water.


I’d say area I was at had 2-3 foot, definitely not crazy clear like a month ago.


----------



## saugmon

I got another week of unemployment,a week of forced vacation for the 4th,then possibililty of more unemployment!!!!


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> I got another week of unemployment,a week of forced vacation for the 4th,then possibililty of more unemployment!!!!


I'll be out tomorrow morning, probably by 5:45


----------



## Bohanan66

South Shore area this morning before ten produced two keeper eyes out of six on crawler harness and flicker Shad trolling on my yak. Couldn’t keep up with a white bass school busting minnows on the surface like piranhas in feeding frenzy. Did manage to catch a couple before the school moved on. Water clarity about four feet but stained green now.


----------



## Cobe24

3 keepers out of about 20 casting black jigs on chartreuse underspin jigs on the trihumps this morning. Did get a 20”. 1 nice crappie and perch to go with the usual kitties.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Will be there at 6:30 am tomorrow. Taking a buddy and his young son. Hope to have his son reel in his first eye. I told his dad we’re not reeling in any fish! Only hooking them lol


----------



## saugmon

I was out for 2.5 hrs and the weeds drove me nuts.Feeding frenzy at 5:40 a.m. with 1 keeper out of 6. Lost a nice fish that took me down to the bottom and snag up losing my outbreak. A short while later,a 37" flathead tore up hot flashy pink.This one faught more like a channelcat.Scale didn't work but would only max out at 25lbs. 1 dink channelcat and a dink eye on bomber flatA and called her quits at 8:10 a.m. No wind and lots of weeds. I found 1 remaining outbreak and had to retune it. With only 5' of line out,I had to pull weed off 4 times that was floating before getting that cranked tuned.Lots of boats out there and looked like most were drifting with very little wind.WaterTemp:75.5°


----------



## Muddy

Nice flathead!


----------



## Bohanan66

I think crawler harnesses and mayfly rigs don’t collect weeds as much as cranks.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Any of you guys jig leeches for saugeye instead of crawlers. Is there a benefit, do they like them better? Thinking about giving them a go instead of crawlers tonight.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Any of you guys jig leeches for saugeye instead of crawlers. Is there a benefit, do they like them better? Thinking about giving them a go instead of crawlers tonight.


Also if you cut them in half do they die instantly or similarly to worms?


----------



## Cobe24

Leeches are great for saugeye. I like to use a black twister tail to imitate a swimming leech tipped with just a nub of crawler to cover the hook.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Any of you guys jig leeches for saugeye instead of crawlers. Is there a benefit, do they like them better? Thinking about giving them a go instead of crawlers tonight.


I have never used them personally. But have herd(as recently as this last spring) that they are very effective for saugeye. Under a slip bobber or on a jig head I imagine would work.....


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Only fished 2 1/2 hours got 14 jigging a worm no keeps except a 10 1/2 inch crappie and nice channel. Then on my dead stick only got 2 on leech, but one was a keeper. Think I might try with a slip bobber next time.


----------



## saugmon

Trolling by 5:30 a.m. and a few dink eyes in the 1st 45 mins and lost a couple maybes by the boat.The 7 a.m. turned up and managed the fattest of the twin 18"s on the Bomber Flat A B02. A big flathead broke off the line with outbreak and then a channelcat wrapped the other line and heck of a mess.My trilene knot has been failing but I figured out I wasn't giving it enough wraps.A new outbreak got the final 18" eye and 2 channelcats that were still plum full of eggs.

Water temp-78°. Weed is still terrible but I've seen worse in 2011.


----------



## ristorap

saugmon what flat a colors been working for you?


----------



## saugmon

The most scratched up firetiger that I have.I've never caught any eyes with the other colors.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Never have I been more defeated... a small kid asked to see the fish on my stringer, I just had a loop on the end over a rock. Let’s just say my stringer and three poor channels are now swimming around somewhere.


----------



## ristorap

Thanks saugmon The saugeyes do like firetiger colored cranks.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

What a fishery! First two spots were a bust, too windy for the gear I had with. Third spot went 1 keeper for 4 saugeye, kept the three smallest of 7 cats(I was wrong still some holding eggs), kept a 13 1/2 inch white bass i founding in a feeding frenzy near dusk( caught one almost every cast for 20 minutes(mostly small), two 8 inch gills, a beautiful 11 inch yellow perch(sorry for cheesy pic it was to my wife). Even got a small crappie and largemouth. Believe I ended with 7 species.


----------



## saugmon

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What a fishery! First two spots were a bust, too windy for the gear I had with. Third spot went 1 keeper for 4 saugeye, kept the three smallest of 7 cats(I was wrong still some holding eggs), kept a 13 1/2 inch white bass i founding in a feeding frenzy near dusk( caught one almost every cast for 20 minutes(mostly small), two 8 inch gills, a beautiful 11 inch yellow perch(sorry for cheesy pic it was to my wife). Even got a small crappie and largemouth. Believe I ended with 7 species.


You're just missing the flathead,carp,and shad. I had a trip this year with 3 different FO winners.Crappie,white bass,and flathead.

3.5 hr troll this morning with a good wind and 2 keeper eyes out of 10.Again,action was superhot at 5:40 a.m.-6:15 a.m. then went extinct after that.Both eyes 15.25" and 15.5". 2 channelcats and lost my hot pink flashy.Outbreak took 1 and a few dinks on party perch.Pink lemonade and Flat A skunked.Carried an extra bucket for the weed which didn't seem as bad this time.A nice cool morning. Water Temp:74.5°


----------



## onwisc

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What a fishery! First two spots were a bust, too windy for the gear I had with. Third spot went 1 keeper for 4 saugeye, kept the three smallest of 7 cats(I was wrong still some holding eggs), kept a 13 1/2 inch white bass i founding in a feeding frenzy near dusk( caught one almost every cast for 20 minutes(mostly small), two 8 inch gills, a beautiful 11 inch yellow perch(sorry for cheesy pic it was to my wife). Even got a small crappie and largemouth. Believe I ended with 7 species.


very nice perch!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Anyone do decent today? Been here 4 hours and only one short.


----------



## EnonEye

BrandonMiller526 said:


> What a fishery!


best inland lake in Ohio


----------



## arlee13

Me and a fellow walleye/saugeye fisherman are heading to Indian on Tuesday, would someone please tell me how the water clarity is? Thank you


----------



## BrandonMiller526

arlee13 said:


> Me and a fellow walleye/saugeye fisherman are heading to Indian on Tuesday, would someone please tell me how the water clarity is? Thank you


It was about around 18 inches on east side of Lake( boat traffic and wind) probably 2-3 feet on west.


----------



## saugmon

arlee13 said:


> Me and a fellow walleye/saugeye fisherman are heading to Indian on Tuesday, would someone please tell me how the water clarity is? Thank you


Action has been slow.5:40-6 a.m. has been on fire but after that It dies down fast.Water has stained some and seems to halted the weed growth.I'm awake right now contemplating on going out and wasting time.June is usually my prime time but not this year.


----------



## arlee13

Thanks for the water report, we are going to make a decision in the morning to either fish Indian or Alum. Alum is approximately 45 minutes away and Indian is 2 hours. Have always done better at Indian.


----------



## saugmon

Another dismal morning. Nothing off the getgo but bite picked up at 7 a.m.Lost a possible keeper at the boat,1 channelcat,and tossed back 2 dinks.Quite a bit of weed.Water's stained.I couldn't see my stablizer or prop when I finished.Pulled out a rod and reel combo that was floating.Looks like it bounced out of a boat in case anyone lost a combo last couple days.If you did,let me know and I'll get it back to you.


----------



## Bohanan66

Fished the deeper water south of Dream Bridge 6-10 this morning. No weeds and two foot clarity. 3 eyes, one a keeper. 2 nice cats. White bass in a feeding frenzy all around. Yak too slow to chase them down. Trolling harnesses and flickers.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

@saugmon @Bohanan66 Well I was going to go have an optimistic day at Indian, but now its a pessimistic day


----------



## slabseeker

BrandonMiller526 said:


> @saugmon @Bohanan66 Well I was going to go have an optimistic day at Indian, but now its a pessimistic day


Dont think that way, its fishing. You could be the difference maker on positive report later on today. Good luck Brandon!


----------



## Wick125

Bohanan66 said:


> Fished the deeper water south of Dream Bridge 6-10 this morning. No weeds and two foot clarity. 3 eyes, one a keeper. 2 nice cats. White bass in a feeding frenzy all around. Yak too slow to chase them down. Trolling harnesses and flickers.


I was out in that area yesterday from about 8-10 am and the white bass were doing the same thing. Was able to pick off a few but couldn't get the rest of the group to hit anything. Ended up chasing them for a bit because the eye fishing was a little slow. Ran into a big flattie though.

It was crazy how they were just constantly hitting the top of the water though.


----------



## saugmon

1 positive came out today.The lost baitcaster combo owner has been located. Just waiting on info to get it back to him.


----------



## Redhunter1012

saugmon said:


> 1 positive came out today.The lost baitcaster combo owner has been located. Just waiting on info to get it back to him.


Good deal Gary. Good karma awaits you buddy


----------



## slabseeker

saugmon said:


> 1 positive came out today.The lost baitcaster combo owner has been located. Just waiting on info to get it back to him.


I agree with RedHunter, great karma awaits you. I always read your threads and have learned your one Hell of a saugeye slayer and fisherman. Today I learned your one Hell of a man as well! Good looking out! You have my respect saugmon.


----------



## saugmon

Apparently a kid named gaige was riding in his buddy's boat from columbus last night when the rig disappeared.Gaige answered the ad(Lews Baitcaster/left handed) on fb indian lake saugeye/crappie room.He just picked it up and hook up with his buddy later on.Combo is gone. I couldn't believe how light that rig was.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Well.... decent day not a great saugeye day. Caught a short on my first cast, then this very nice 16 inch on the third. Besides that only landed a couple catfish till dark. Decide to tie on a top water and walk some shoreline, landed 2 bass of 5 hookups. I believe the biggest would of been my pb if I landed it, looked about 20 inches and 4-5 pounds. Highlight of the night was giving my catch away to an African American family, felt like a simple gesture with everything going on right now.(bass released)


----------



## arlee13

Thanks for all the information. Two of us fish Indian today for saugeye, we started at 7:30 am and by 2:00 pm we were limited out. Biggest fish was 20 inch, 19 inch, and several 17 inches. Caught 1 catfish that was to big to fit in our net after the fish pulled our boat for a short time it was worn out and took the hook out while it was outside of boat. Another great day on Indian Lake.


----------



## fishless

Ho


arlee13 said:


> Thanks for all the information. Two of us fish Indian today for saugeye, we started at 7:30 am and by 2:00 pm we were limited out. Biggest fish was 20 inch, 19 inch, and several 17 inches. Caught 1 catfish that was to big to fit in our net after the fish pulled our boat for a short time it was worn out and took the hook out while it was outside of boat. Another great day on Indian Lake.


w deep were you fishing ?


----------



## arlee13

We were fishing 5, to 7'. We tried fishing in 4' and less with no luck. We used walleye harness with 1/2 of night crawler. Several different colors, darker colors worked best for us. Good Luck


----------



## fishless

arlee13 said:


> We were fishing 5, to 7'. We tried fishing in 4' and less with no luck. We used walleye harness with 1/2 of night crawler. Several different colors, darker colors worked best for us. Good Luck


thank you


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Taking the yak out in the morning, thinking I’ll hit Pew Island and Dream bridge area for saugeye. I have limited knowledge of fishing a shallow body of water for crappie, what depth or structure would I be looking for this time of the year?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Think I’m done with Indian till August. 3-4 shorts and lost one keep, 6-7 catfish. Water clarity was a foot at best. Two trip (10 days) to Erie this month!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Really enjoyed this thread and with the fall bite weeks away time to get back at it! On my way to Indian now, targeting saugeye and perch. Anyone having any luck? Little worried that clarity will still be trash from weekend, but giving it a go anyway.


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Not an Indian report,but its relative to the east,buckeye has had amazing water color this summer. Compared to previous summers. Normally by now its pea soup. Not the case this year.


----------



## Redhunter1012

North and Northwest of Pew has been relatively free of weeds and giving up saugeye. Bite seems to shutoff by 8 a.m


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Really enjoyed this thread and with the fall bite weeks away time to get back at it! On my way to Indian now, targeting saugeye and perch. Anyone having any luck? Little worried that clarity will still be trash from weekend, but giving it a go anyway.


Clarity is pretty much normal. I’ve caught eyes here and there but still slow. Best has been early morning or sunset. I’ve caught the most on a green rippinrap. Then i’d try Vibes. But i’ve been making some trips down to the GMR south for smallmouth and have caught 5 decent eyes in 2 trips. Then I lost one right at my feet while wading was a 21”-22”fish for sure. Shallow diving jerkbaits... steady reel and aggressively slash that bait.. they react and smash it


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott




----------



## BrandonMiller526

Indian just got a strong system through, east end went
to mud real quick. Going to the west in search of cleaner water.


----------



## Snookhunter52

BrandonMiller526 said:


> Indian just got a strong system through, east end went
> to mud real quick. Going to the west in search of cleaner water.


Don't shy away from muddy water. Sometimes there's really good day time bites for saugeye because the murky water refracts more light. Saugeye are sensitive to light which is why you usually don't get a solid bite until the sun is low but murky water negates this problem. Saugeye also see better in murky water than their prey.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeye weren’t biting so messed around and caught some bluegill and perch. Water clarity was about 6 inches east side and a foot west.


----------



## Cobe24

any quality or numbers on the perch? Definitely looking forward to a potential headwater season with all the perch showing up lately.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Cobe24 said:


> any quality or numbers on the perch? Definitely looking forward to a potential headwater season with all the perch showing up lately.


I think I got 4-5. I’ve probably caught 30 this year and I’d say the average size is about 8 inches. Caught one 12 in., most are still small at least what I’ve got.


----------



## Bohanan66

I'm heading out there in the morning to probe the deeper water south of Dream Bridge. Will report back.


----------



## zaraspook

Saugeyefisher said:


> Not an Indian report,but its relative to the east,buckeye has had amazing water color this summer. Compared to previous summers. Normally by now its pea soup. Not the case this year.


Saugfish......water clarity at GLSM was tracking really good, too, but drought doing us in. Pea soup now.


----------



## Bohanan66

FYI, I hit the water at dawn and trolled crawler harnesses two hours in the no-wake zone south of Dream Bridge. Tried Flickers but the weeds got in the way. Only a few dinks. Surface water temp was 80 degrees. One foot clarity. saw plenty of marks on the fishfinder. No takers. Only two other boats. Only five trailers at Moundwood parking lot at 10AM.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

No eyes for me tonight  I’ve never fished September at Indian. What temp do they start getting active again.


----------



## Bohanan66

Picked up a 20" eye on a mayfly rig yesterday morning at the east end of the South Bank. Otherwise, no hits. Still too many weeds for trolling flicker shads. Water temp was 75 degrees and the clarity was over a foot.


----------



## HappySnag

BrandonMiller526 said:


> No eyes for me tonight  I’ve never fished September at Indian. What temp do they start getting active again.


the fish will eat every day,you have to find fish and best time when they are feeding.


----------



## TomC

Howd it fair at the lake last night? Was thinking of heading up after work today


----------



## zpyles_00

TomC said:


> Howd it fair at the lake last night? Was thinking of heading up after work today


6.2 inches at the lake last night


----------



## TomC

Wanted to go up for cats but got hit for ot once again. 10 to 15 spots of overtime a shift is getting old quick.


----------



## zpyles_00

TomC said:


> Wanted to go up for cats but got hit for ot once again. 10 to 15 spots of overtime a shift is getting old quick.


had a buddy up there catfishing last night, said it was impossible to fish with 2 rods


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Anyone getting on a consistent bite? I’m gonna go in the morning and try for saugeye and most likely move to perch as temps warm up.


----------



## Bohanan66

I yakked the South Bank for a couple of hours after dawn. Water temp in the high sixties and clarity getting better. Trolled mayfly rigs with worms but got nothing except small white bass. Flicker shads picked up too many weeds to be useful. Hardly any boats. My motorized buddy picked up one keeper eye in a purple flicker near Blackhawk.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Saugeye evaded me this morning. 50-60 small white bass. A large channel and took home 6 perch with two really nice 11+ inchers. Really hope these temps drop and hold


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Was surprised with some success tonight. 3 keeper sized(entered in brawl) and a short. Also got a few perch. I’ll be back at it tomorrow!


----------



## BrandonMiller526

3 Friday, 6 Saturday, 1 tonight. It was too nice out tonight. The bite will probably slow down till we get more low 40 nights?


----------



## walleyedave

Anything happening at Indian? Dropped in today with rv and boat to play around for a few days. Looking to put a few eyes in the pan over the next couple days.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

walleyedave said:


> Anything happening at Indian? Dropped in today with rv and boat to play around for a few days. Looking to put a few eyes in the pan over the next couple days.


I’ve been able to get 4-5 most nights from shore on jerkbaits, seems to be 3 out of 4 keepers vs 1 out of 10 from spring.


----------



## walleyedave

BrandonMiller526 said:


> I’ve been able to get 4-5 most nights from shore on jerkbaits, seems to be 3 out of 4 keepers vs 1 out of 10 from spring.


So mostly 3-4 feet of water? Are you using topwater or shallow divers like shad raps?


----------



## BrandonMiller526

walleyedave said:


> So mostly 3-4 feet of water? Are you using topwater or shallow divers like shad raps?


Yeah that’s the depth I’m at, this warm weather has them messed up for me. I’ve been doing good on a rogue jr. I don’t think your going to be able to troll shallow enough, if you troll in day try casting right up against shore at night. If you have a cast net Shad will definitely keep you busy but a lot of WB to avoid. Next weekend will be Great! Have any of you tried a mike bucca baby bull Shad just got one seems like it would be a fantastic bait.


----------



## BrandonMiller526

Biggest non Lake Erie perch I’ve caught, also got four saugeye and as usual tons of white bass All released


----------

